# IUI Friends Part 22



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck Monday Julie

Hope you are ok Molly, love to everyone else, not had time to catch up C x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to say I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and, most importantly..............


Julie -       for Monday.  9 sounds great and it's good to hear that they are taking your previous problem with ovulating too early on board as well.  Thinking of you and remember, Erica has saved some space up on   for you and Holly to join her!!!  Good luck!!


Love Rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon lovelies I'm so pleased it's Friday    
Katrina - Good news that your bloods are ok  I know it's annoying to be "unexplained" but on a  note it means there are no major problems. I too was "unexplained" & look where I am now. Lovely story about your friend & it gives us all hope. 
Kelly -  hope your cold doesn't break out.
Shazia - A back to front body clock, sounds nasty  Hope Lainey settles into a better routine for you soon &  at your osteopaths appt.
Julie - Told you so    Great news & lots of     for ec on Monday. I think it's great that you've got an early appt, no time to think about it. And you WILL get to et what have I told you about being positive  
Rachel - Hello poppet how are you?  Ooooh I've made loads of room up here on  I'm waiting for you ALL to join me. There's a number of you about to start tx & I've reserved lots of spaces  including yours!!
Jilly - You'll love it up here mate because clouds will remind you of sheep & you're used to them  Where are you today?   

Have a good weekend girls "see" you all next week.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Julie hope you are having a relaxing weekend, will be thinking of you Monday and praying for good news this time   

Rachel hope you are ok ... can't read back now to the other threads and running out of time, so love to Molly, Kim, Holly, Cat, Jilly et all C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Just wanted to pop on to wish Julie loads of luck in time for Monday 

Julie-Its sounding really good so far hun.You went through so much heart ache last time,so lets hope all this fine tunning this time round does the trick babe. Sounds like a good number of follies waiting to be collected  wishing you all the luck in the world hun,thinking of you loads  

    
    
    
    ​
Loads of love

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Sorry gone awol this week.. been manic lots of nice things though.. seing friends etc. 

Promise to catch up on everyone tommorow... 

Just wanted to say Go Girl to Julie, got everything crossed for you this time.. this good luck run's gonna continue. 

Back tommorow as just in,  work all day then mega session in the salon.. nails, toes all look pretty now and leg,eyebrow and bikini line (ouch) all waxed and baby soft..

Hmm i hear you all thinking whats happening...  well did i not mention that on Tues my darling husband and I are off for a week to Antigua!!  

Must eat.. am starving xxxxxxxx

ps Candy i've voted xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - Just want to wish you all the best for Monday, will be thinking of you. 

Megan sends you loads of


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck to the gorgeous Julie Angel!!!!!
     

Hoping you get some lovely juicy eggs!

I've PMd you too,


Tons of love &        
From Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr you lucky lady, have a fabulous time x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Sending a ton of love, luck and                                                           to lovely Julie for tomorrow. This one WILL work - I know it!
Lots and lots of love,
Claire xxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie

                                                  


Best of luck my darling

Shazia xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*GO JULIE!! GO JULIE!!  *


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good Luck Julie and Lee


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   

     
                         
     

Thinking of you today, hope all has gone well this morning & that you're not feeling too sore. Looking forward to reading your news later, I just know it's going to be good & you'll have a   on your face.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

sorry been awol .
.just want to wish Julie and Lee good luck xxx
btw love the ticker erica   thanks for your text ..means alot  xxxxx
hope everyone is ok i do check up on you all ,

...in a rush love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Monday  

Julie-been thinking of you all day hunny,hope it went well babe 

Starr-you lucky girlie-have a fab time chick!!

How is everyone??Its very quiet on her at the mo   

I have been to the job centre today to fill in all my forms for job seekers allowance,will find out in a week or 2 if I am entitled,hope so.

Its Michaels aunties funeral tomorrow,I didnt know her that well but she was a lovely character  I feel really emotional lately too(hormones) and I am sure I will be blubbing the place down.

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Afternoon

Just a quick catch up whilst Megan is asleep!

Kelly - hope you get some good news from the job centre, and hope Michael's aunts funeral goes ok tomorrow

Julie - Hope egg collection went well this morning, can't wait to hear your news

Erica - Has it sunk in yet?  When is your first scan?  Probably have posted it somewhere but haven't had a chance to look back!


Knew this would be short lived Megan is starting to stir better go and check on her

Catch up with you again later


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

How are you all doing?

Just checking in to see if there was any news from Julie.  I know you can't read this right now but we're thinking of you and sending loads of       

I have to say I love coming on here and seeing all the posts from girls with BFPs and babies - it really does give me hope that we can all make it, so please don't go away - we need you on the IUI Friends board for inspiration!!!!!!!!!

As for me, it seems to be one step forward and two back as far as this NHS IVF goes.  Won't bore you with details but local GPs been hopeless yet again so have to redo our chlamydia tests.  I'm going to phone the fertility clinic later though to see if they can tell me when (test results permitting) we can actually start.  Fingers crossed it's not too long.


Big  to all the girls - Candy, KJ, Erica, Holly, Moomin, Jess, Sair, Molly, Catwoman, Starr (V jealous of your holiday!!), CK6, CR, Struthie, and everyone else

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

News from Julie, in her own words................................
"Totally gutted. Only got 2 eggs. All other follicles were empty"

She is very numb at the moment   & can't stop crying but would want to thank you all for your good wishes &  She felt quite sick after ec & is obviously very upset.

Julie sweetheart   
Like I said in my text it wasn't what you were expecting but hey, here's to 100% fertilisation              & 2 perfect embies to develop & get ready for et. This cycle is far from over my lovely   & it only takes one embryo remember that. Try & get some rest tonight, easier said than done I know but you need it after ec today. Will be praying for your  tomorrow & willing with all my heart for the best news possible   

Take care mate, lots of love to you & Lee.

Erica.xxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

for Julie.
I'm so sorry it was disappointing news today, but Erica's right - there's every possibility that both eggs will fertilise and go on to create perfect embryos       I know someone who went through IVF last year, only had a couple of eggs at ec, and only one embryo to transfer. Well, that embryo is now her beautiful four month old daughter. Hang on in there, honey. There's still everything to play for.
Sending you and Lee lots of love and      
Claire xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Julie hunny....  so sorry to read your news. Of course you're disappointed lovely, but as Erica says, you need to rest up and look after yourself just now.  

I'm praying there will be good news for you and Lee from the call tomorrow and you get one or two little embies to go back. Faith and Hope.      

Been thinking of you all day...it's not over yet sweetheart...you just need one.  

Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Julie

Huge   .

I'm so sorry it wasn't a more successful EC but as Catwoman says you really do still have everything to play for.  Sending you and Lee        for 2 perfect little embies.

Thinking of you both  

Rachel xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Just checking up on the lovely Julie angel  So sorry that you didnt get more eggs hunny,as all the others said,they could be the ones babe,I know it must be so difficult right now,get plenty of rest and send posotive vibes to those eggies as we are all    will keep everything crossed for you and Lee sweetie. 

Rachel-aww bless your post made me fill up,mind you my hormones are all over the shop at the mo   Sorry to hear you have to have some tests re done,the problem with the Nhs I found is that you have to keep pestering them all the time,just to get anywhere.Feels like otherwise they just leave your details in a file at the bottom of a pile. hope you get them sorted soon hunny.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Julie,

    Thinking of you and sending lots of love to you and Lee. I hope with all my heart that your phone call will bring good news tomorrow.  Hope you are not feeling too sore, take care of yourself honey.  Keeping everything crossed for you...         

Loads of love to everyone else... 

Sarahxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Julie honey.. i can understand how gutted you must be. Really hoping that 2morrow brings better news.. it only takes one sweetie       

Hope to come back from hols to fab news.

Sending you and Lee loads of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Can't even imagine how down you are feeling Julie, hoping that those two fighters turn into 1st class embies, but as the other girls have said you only need one, thinking of you C x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Julie -thinking of you Julie,fingers crossed for good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guys
so sad to hear julies news..babe you know i'm thinking of you and willing those 2 little babies-in-waiting to do their stuff    

rachel - sorry things are going so sloooow..grr at your gp..we were always very lucky in that respect, nothing was ever too much trouble. glad you are up for the meet in feb 

kelly - hope funeral goes ok tomorrow 

i'm feeling a bit miffed..had a few shifts cancelled at work which have been booked for few weeks..found out that its cos another woman (who i cant stand) has decided she wants overtime and is nabbing all the shifts she can  i havent really a leg to stand on as I am surplus to requirements anyway but i feel rather put out, and feel like they should honour what was booked 

had an alldayer at bluewater yesterday with the girls and bought a fab winter coat from john lewis..was rather expensive, but now wondering if i should take it back as work is drying up  scouring the local ads this eve to find a new job 

laters all and mwahs 

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi lovelies  

Hoping with everything that all will be ok for Julie tomorrow.  It's so unfair to have to go through so much            

KJ -   to horrid woman stealing your jobs!  That's out of order!  As for coat - I say keep it.  These things have a way of working out and if you need it and love it, then it's worth it  

Kel - hope tomorrow goes as well as can be expected    The online jobs sound good 

Rachel - your GP sounds as hopeless as ours was in the UK    Honestly - you have to be on to them like an eagle eyed   to make things happen the way you need to.  Good luck hunny and hoping it's sorted quickly.

Erica - MWAHs to you and your advice - THANK YOU!!!  10 days to go till scan!!

CK6 - fantastic to 'see' you albetit briefly  

And of course  to Molly whom we all miss  A LOT!

Oooh Starr - get you and your lovely trip away....!  Can't wait to hear from you when you're back.

Hi Sair, Moomin, Claire, Jess, Shazia, Candy, Struthie, CR and everyone else.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   
Like I said this morning my lovely that's great news     it only takes one!!!
Sending you bucket loads of             for et tomorrow, everything is crossed for you. And like you said if that little embie snuggles in, which it will, all of this heartache will have been worth it.

Hope you feel better today   & not sick any more. Please rest all day & get as much sleep as you can, you need to feel the best you possibly can for et tomorrow.

Thinking of you, take care & lots of love.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie

Erica has said it all, but really hoping and praying that your one embie is the one to give you and Lee your well deserved BFP. 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow at 5pm and sending loads of       your way.

Megan also is sending you some                
        
        
        
        
        
        

that she had left over when Erica got her BFP.

Hope you are feeling better today

Loads of love to you

Katherine and Megan


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Julie - It's good to hear from you and I'm so sorry you've had such a stressful and horrid time.  BUT you really do need just one embie and yours sounds fab.    If you haven't already seen it there is a story on the IVF thread (2nd page now I think) from DIF called "Can I support You".  She only had 1 egg collected at EC and she is now 24 weeks pregnant.....so might be worth reading that.

Thinking of you and sending even more          to you, Lee and your perfect embie for tomorrow.

Big hello to everyone else.  Kelly - hope today went as well as these things can do.

Lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies.............
CK6 - It was lovely to hear from you   please keep in touch.
Kelly - Hope the funeral went as best it could   
Moomin & Megan - Hope all is well with you   My scan is Monday 27th & I can't wait!
Rachel - A good  & a  & a  to your GP for making things even more difficult than they already are. Fingers crossed that you get your start date very soon hun   
Starr - Antigua, you lucky bugger, kept that one a bit  Hope you have a fab holiday (as if you won't   ) & come back refreshed & raring to go.
Julie - More        for tomorrow. I hope reading Rachel's story makes you feel better & positive again. Faith, hope, belief & trust, in huge quantities. 
Jess - How are you poppet?     
Jilly - I'm busy until next year, didn't I tell you   How have you hurt yourself? Was it trying to reach the top crate  
Holly - Glad I made a bit of sense   any time I can help just let me know.        as you start tx.
Sair - Hope you & bubbas are ok   
KJ - Yes they should honour what was already booked   & a good  to the miserable bint who is pinching all of your shifts!   with finding a new job.
Molly -   hope you're ok lovely & not working too hard.
Catwoman - Thanks for mail   which I did read yesterday & will reply to today. You are very helpful, thanks for taking time out for me   Hope all is well with you & the twins, how long until your maternity starts?

Hi  to Candy, Katrina, Shazia, Struthie & all not mentioned. Have a good day all.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Lots of love to you Julie,sounds like that little embie of yours  is a real fighter,thinking of you lots


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all 

like i said in my text julie, this little one has so many people willing it on that it simply has to work                                               

well i was going to phone and be all stroppy with work this morning but never got round to it as had visitors, but glad i didnt as have ended up being put on a 2 day Makaton (sign language) course, tomoz and next wed which i will be paid for too  so its all turned out ok, and coat will be kept 

caleb naughty paws has just eaten 3/4 of a batch of banana muffins off the counter so is not in my good books   he doesnt deserve the nice walk across the fields he's about to get 

laters

kj x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Julie,

Sending you loads of         for tomorrow..I will be thinking of you at 5.  Hope you are feeling much better today and have been resting.  I'm sure your little embie is a real fighter and is the one to make your dreams come true...  

Much love to you and Lee (Jason sends his very best wishes too)

Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello my lovlies.

Julie- aww hunny been thinking of you sssoooo much today  so sorry you were sick after e/c. But what fantastic news that one of your precious 2 eggies has gone on to fertilize.You have done so well to get this far hun cos its been so hard for you and Lee,cant imagine how you are feeling right now,mixed emotions I suppose. We are all thinking of you so much,all you need to do now is take it easy,have a smooth e/t and a 2ww that ends in your well overdue BFP Sweetie.Thinking of you load and loads               

Kj-argh naughty Caleb,fancy some of those muffins myself though  glad your on that course and getting some pennies for it!!

Thanks all so much for your thoughts today-I blubbed like a guddun  My problem is I get so upset when I see others crying so I didnt stand a chance really  A ll went ok considering.Just glad its over now.

Still waiting for my appoinment for my scan,if it doesnt arrive in the post tomorrow I shall give them a call.

Love and hugs to all esp Julie  

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie so sorry didn't have the chance to post yesterday, but am so pleased that the news is good today. Although things started off badly you know have your much needed one embie which is going to stay with you for a long time hunny. Take it easy tonight and tomorrow and keep tinking positive happy thoughts as we all are for you.

Sending you lots of love and a huge sloppy kiss from Lainey loo pants!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Julie, what a bummer - but as everyone has told you, it really does only take 1 & just perhaps that 1 that has survived against all the odds is extra, extra strong & healthy.

Please, please try & stay positive & I'm sure everyone will send you a great big wave of positive energy at 5pm tomorrow (I shall be in the middle of a staff meeting about science assessment but will close my eyes & send huge tons of    ).


Love to everyone else & thanks for not forgetting me!

It always takes me a while to get over a BFN so won't be a misery guts on here & will be back in a few weeks feeling all positive again!

Mwahs to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

and  jess

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yummy muffins, no wonder Caleb couldn't resist, Julie thinking of you and sending positive vibes +++++ Cx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie - you're a superstar   So much love for tomoz at 5pm the perfect time for positives from this side of the world            

Jess - hunny pie - we don't mind if you're not quite up to being you.  We love you whatever and miss you a ton   Always in my thoughts but was giving you some space.  Science   ugh........

KJ - wahooo pleased you didn't complain either!  You'll love the sign language course!  Will be terrific!!  Naughty, naughty Mr Paws!!!

Kel - I'm the same.  Don't worry lovely, it's good to let it out.  Hope that apptmt comes thru -ridiculous!!

Jilly - thanks lovely    here we go, here we go, here we go.....

Erica - sounds like you're in great hands with the lovely Claire giving you all that first hand support   What would we do without each other... cannot imagine.

Candy 

Struthie - oooh you're pic is soooo cute!!

xx's
H


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Holly - they are little monsters and have been sooooo naughty today,think they know I have been on edge.
Didn't sleep well last night,think I got 2 hours  

Anyway happy now as I have just got back from slimming world and have lost the 2lbs I put on last week


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi all  

So sorry I've not been posting much about myself lately. You've all been sooo lovely asking after me and giving me space too. I've been feeling guilty about not sharing, but you lovely lot seem to have a second sense that something's been amiss. The truth is, I've been having a rough time and haven't felt like sharing it and dragging you down. 

I've been having a few problems with my DP this summer and we came REALLY close to splitting up. Been together 18 years, so as you can imagine has been a very difficult time. 

The infertility and tx hasn't been helping, but there were also other issues that I don't want to go into here. Anyway, I've decided it is best to knock the idea of any more tx on the head for the time being and that's made it hard to post as I've found myself feeling left out and left behind.  Not that I haven't delighted in all the highs of the BFPs  and howled  at the lows of the BFNs and set-backs - I really have, but have been feeling a bit lost at being in no-man's land and trying to face up to the fact that this is probably the end of the road for us as far as having a family goes. 

I did twice attempt to start an IVF cycle in June/July time, but had setbacks both times - once my FSH was sky high and the second time I had a cyst, so maybe these things do happen for a reason...  

I think it didn't help that the tx had become so consuming and we lost sight of us as a couple and we needed to get back to loving each other again which we've been trying to do lately and although things are still a little tense, we're much closer and happier than we've been for a long time... 

We haven't given up all hope of a natural miracle and I'm still having acupuncture and taking all the vits etc. In fact we came pretty close with a faint BFP a couple of months ago, but sadly it petered out again. So today I'm Day 82 of a cycle which is pretty bl00dy tedious as I'm sure you can imagine! 

Things are much better with my sis. She's been managing on her own for many months now which is great. We did get a panicked phonecall a couple of nights ago as she was pretty freaked out though. This is really funny!  She went into her DD's room to get her pj's while the kids were in the bath and as she turned to leave she's convinced heard a really loud FART!!!   It really scared her so we had to go round and make sure there wasn't anyone hiding in the house (like a burglar who'd had beans for tea), but there wasn't.....so she's most likely got a flatulent ghost!  We stayed the night just in case, but she was fine again last night thank goodness!

Anyway, I'm still here for now - reading at least, if not posting, and hope to be back to cheery, normal Molly before too long...

Sorry this is a me post, but will be back with personals soooon.  

Special  to KJ, Candy, Holly, Erica and Jilly and a big  to Jess (hope you're feeling bouncier soon sweetheart).  also to Kelly for yesterday and hope you got the jobseekers allowance hunny.

Finally a shed load of                       to the lovely ********** and the gorgeous Lee for this afternoon and lots of sticky vibes for that special little embie....willing it to work this time....thinking of you both.

Love to you all,
Molly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly       

I'm so very sorry to read what a really tough time you have been having over the last few months  I, like many others, have sensed it & have been worried about you. You are such a big part of our gang & we have   but also understand each others need for space sometimes. You won't ever drag us down silly, friends share & help whenever they can remember that  A problem shared is a problem halved   

Tx is completely consuming,  no matter how hard you try to not let it take over your life, it does. It puts an incredible strain on the strongest of relationships & I think we are all guilty  of loosing sight of ourselves as couples. Please do not feel alone in this and the biggest step is realising it & starting to put things right. And you have done that. Learning to love again & making each other prioirity. I'm happy to hear that you & DP are feeling happier & closer than you have for a long time   

The decision about when/if to stop tx is massive & I can only wish you lots of   in making that decision & doing what's best for you & DP. I will pray for that natural miracle    that will take the decision making away. I hope AF stops messing you around   & it's great news that your sister is doing so well, I just asked about her on the other thread   

Take care lovely Molly & you know we are thinking of you & here for you always.

Erica.xxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just popped in to send loads of                                     to Julie for today. Remember my previous post, hunny: it really does only take one, and this one's a big, strong fighter with lots of sticky power!
Molly – just read your post     Really sounds like you've had a rough time of it – I'm so, so sorry      
Hello lovely Erica – and everyone else!
Sorry for brief posting. Work v busy (again – I've had enough     ) and bloody computer at home's internet connection has gone up the spout. I can get the home page OK, but I can't connect to anything else. Will keep trying to pop on during the week, but if I can't I am with you all in spirit...
Especially you, Julie – this WILL work!!!!                 
Lots of love,
Claire xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -                  for et at 5pm today. Will be thinking of you. Little embie sounds like a real fighter to me & like KJ said with us all willing it on how can it possibly fail.
Jilly - Catwomans DH would need more than a weekend with you  &  I AM busy, very busy   
Jess -  but understand. Lots of    
Holly - Can't imagine what I'd do without you lot   Catwoman is a right clever so & so you know  she's helping me big time.
Kelly - Hope your scan appt came through   
KJ - Great news about the course   & being able to keep the coat! How many banana muffins? Bet Caleb had great fun  
Struthie - Gorgeous picture   
Catwoman -        glad you're ok & just busy again.  to home computer & hope work eases off.

Big   to CK6, Moomin, Rachel, Starr, Sair, Katrina, Candy, Shazia & all I've forgotten.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Julie - Thinking of you and sending gazillions of            for this afternoon.

Molly - I'm so sorry you've been having such a hard time, but pleased to hear that you and DP are back on track.  Look after yourselves     

Holly - Hurray!  You can start!  I'm really pleased things are happening and I can't think of a single reason why this won't work this time round so  F&H, F&H............... (I have adopted it as my mantra too and say it to myself all the time, along with "Eyes on the Prize" which I think might be one of KJs!)    

Erika - How are you?  Counting down the days to the scan I guess.  Very, very exciting times (if a little nerveracking!)

KJ - Naughty, naughty Caleb!!!!!!!  But I can empathise with him - if I were a dog I would definitely be stealing and wolfing down all food I could get my little paws on.  Sadly it is less socially acceptable behaviour in humans!!

Candy -   to you and Jacob - hope you're okay.

Moomin - Big hellos to you and Megan too

Kelly - Glad you managed okay yesterday.  How are those twinnies doing?

Jillypops - How are you enjoying your new life?  Hope all is going beautifully.

 to everyone else - Jess, Sair, Struthie, CK6, Shazia, Catwoman and all that I have forgotten.


Trying to decide whether there is any point phoning my clinic this afternoon to see when I can start.  I'm being a big wuss - firstly because doing IVF still terrifies me and secondly cos I'm sure there will be some other hoop we haven't jumped through and it will only **** me off big time!!

Have a good afternoon one and all

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Julie - really hoping things went well this afternoon for you & Lee.  Hope you don't mind, told my best buddy colleague about you so we both checked our watches at 5pm in the v boring meeting & sent BIG     vibes!

Molly - feeling bad cos not been the best FF recently & you are always so fab - so just going to send you a PM right now!

Love to all others, especially KJ, Erica, Claire, Sair, Rachel, Kelly, Shazia, Candy, Struthie, Jilly & everyone else I've missed.

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Bum, how could I have missed the gorgeous Holly?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oooooops!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all  

molly hunny, you know we are all here for you when you feel up to it      lol at the farting ghost/burglar 

jess how are you doing sweets..starting to get geared up for the xmas nativity 

rachel..did you phone the clinic 

julie- sending you a planet sized truck of                 hope you have a lovely time resting up 

my course yesterday was great, cant wait for next week  learnt about 130 signs so far..and can have a simple conversation..like 'good morning, i'd like eggs, bacon and toast with no butter, thank you. i will sit over there by the window'  we had to make one up for the class at the end..i did 'my dog is very naughty, he ate the cakes' 

laters

kj x
ps wore my new coat last night and felt faaaaaabulous (as sharon osbourne would say..)


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Julie – that's fantastic news! And a 6-cell embie is a really, really good size for a day 2 transfer. Well done – now take it easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm rooting like crazy for that BFP for you                                               
Tons of love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Woohoo Julie! So pleased for you both - sounds like you have a real little trooper on board.  Glad Lee's looking after you (not that I'd expect anything less  ) Sticky vibes hunny for your precious cargo & lots of positive thoughts coming your way....                               and   for the lovely big huggles...

 to Catwoman. Hope you and the twinnies are doing okay - can't believe how fast that ticker's going!

Jilly - are you ready for Erica's rollercoaster yet?  

Erica - got a scan date yet? Busting to know whether it's one or two! 

Any news from the clinic Rachel? 

Glad you're liking the course KJ. My mum is hard of hearing and wears a hearing aid and she has a deaf sister so she has done a lip-reading/signing course which has helped. 

Well, I feel so much better having confided in you all - WHAT WAS I THINKING keeping you in the dark?    I must have been mad, but  I needed time to work out for myself what to do for the best...  Thanks sooooo much for all your lovely words and especially to Jess, KJ and Holly for the pms will reply just as soon as I get a mo. 

Catch you later lovelies, but still grinning with Julie's great news! 

Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -         for Eric the embie! Hope you're resting   
KJ - Course sounds great   
Molly - Glad you are feeling a little better   & of course you needed to work things out for yourself first. Hope life continues on the up for you   My scan date is 27th & Jilly reckons it's 6   
Rachel -  for your phone call to the clinic, I hope you get positive news. Please don't be terrified about doing IVF it's not half as bad as you think & you've got all of us to help & support you  
Jess -   hope you're ok.
Catwoman - Big   for you & the twins.
Jilly -         
Holly -  as you start d/r. FHB & T    

Love to all not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie  sending those         to you and your beautiful rapidly dividing 'embryo Eric' (what is that about) and hope you enjoyed your spanking - you naughty minx!  Not that we don't love seeing you here - but PLEASE PUT THOSE FEET UP!!!!!!!!!!!

Molly - precious love.  No worries about replying.  Just happy that you're feeling good 

KJ - that's great you've achieved soooo many words so quickly!  Glad coat is Sharon faaaabulous!

Erica -    for encouragement!!  

Jess - how could you    (ha!  )

Claire - ok hun?  Not toooooooo much longer to get thru now 

Kel - how's you hun?

Moomin - all ok with you all?

Rachel - I hope you got thru??  Hope it didn't make you    And hunny, I'm sure your next experience will be nothing like the last.  If you stress to them at your apptmts that you must be taken well before 36 hours you should avoid it.  Little steps at a time and a big deep breath to start 

Struthie - yayaya well done on more weight loss!  Is that why you were on edge?  Hope it was nothing more?  

Jilly  

It's a holiday here today so we're chilling out.  We don't get that much time together at the moment so it's nice.  Next Thursday we are off to Auckland for 3 nights with the U2 concert on Friday.  Can't wait!  We are going with friends and fav sis her friends and rellies.  Then on Saturday we're going to an island for the day and having lunch at a great cafe there I've been wanting to go to forever then back for a bbq with others.  On Sunday we are catching up with our friends and godchildren, it'll be great!  Catching up with other friends this weekend too at a lovely place for lunch a short ferry ride away.  I  summer!!!  

It's day 4 of down regging... so far so good  apart from a beacon of a pimple on my chin that I swear would be competition for Rudolph's nose!!  Blood test next Thursday to check I've d/r ok then stims and scan early the following week.  Shhh don't tell DH but I've an apptmt on Monday to see an kiniesiologist that has great success.... It's probably late in the day for me to go to him but it will be interesting to see what he says....

Anyhoooooooos enuf rambling!

Smoochies to all and Happy Fridays!
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

                         
Julie!!!!!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Happy Friday one and all!!

Just a quick one to say.........


Julie -              .  Hope you are taking it very easy!!

Holly - I'm glad down regging is going well so far.  Your weekend sounds just fab.  Can we all come?!!

Erica - You should definitely go into the greeting cards business!!  Endless possibilities there I think..........


Molly - Lovely to have you back, but completely understand needing time away too.  Hope you're okay  

KJ - Very impressed with how much you learned at your course.  Maybe you could pass it on to all of us at the meet - might keep the noise down!

Better stop there I guess, got to leave for a meeting and am going to be late........aarrggghhhh!

Oh, but just need to let off steam first.  Phoned clinic yesterday to find out whether our results were in/when we could start etc and was told the person who deals with NHS patients isn't in until Monday and I have to talk to her!  Ever felt like a second class citizen?!

Big hellos to all the other lovely girls....Jess, Candy, Catwoman, Jilly, Struthie, Kelly, Sair, Moomin and co

better run

love Rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - It's Eric after Auntie silly     Sounds like you've got lots of nice things planned, quality time with friends & family   & U2 I am soooooooo jealous   I love them with a passion!!! Wishing you lots of  for your scan on Thursday    I'm sure all with be fab & I hope you win the contest with    
Rachel - Darling when you finally get to start tx it will be a breeze     You have taken so much   & been messed about so much that it's just got to be easy from here on in. Lots of     for Monday. I must admit that my IVF & 1st ICSI were private & my IUI's & 2nd ICSI were NHS but my clinic didn't treat me any different on any cycle  Wish yours would be a little more helpful & understanding.
Julie -              

 to everyone else & have a great weekend.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello peeps!!!

Sorry I have been awol,we have had big computer problems    sorted now though   Also had a couple of really busy days,not quite sure what I have achieved but I have been really busy.

Some of you might know I have been waiting for an appoinment for my scans(nuchal and dating scans) I decided to call the hospitals ante natal clinic and its a good job I did cos they had not got my midwife referall,so I called my midwife and she said I was the second person it had happened to and she sorted it out straight away  The nuchal scan needs to be done before I am 13 weeks and 6 days so it needs to be done before next sun,so I am in next fri yipee!! Cant wait to see if my little Jammie and Dodger are ok  

Other than that I am just waiting to hear from the job centre to see if I am able to claim Job seekers allowance,boy do I need that money at the mo!!! No interviews for ages. ho hum

Molly-aww hunny!! I am glad you feel better for sharing,I always feel it helps-huge huggles coming your way   

Julie-so glad you are now on your 2ww with your precious embie(and a fab one at that)nestling in nicely              

Rachel-oh that must be so annoying!!Hope you get to speak to the other person soon.

Holly-have a fab time this weekend hun,enjoy u2  

Kj-you ok hun??

Erica-Hows you and teeny beanie?

Catwoman-hope your hanging on there hun  

Sair-How are you sweetie??starting to show yet??I am hugemungous!!!!!!(real word honest) 

Jess-big hugs to you too babe,hope you feel a bit better soon,I know a negative cycle can really knock you for six,big hugs 

Big loves to all

Have a fab weekend

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well and have a nice weekend planned ahead, or no plans and are having a nice relaxing one.

Just want to say I am glad that the d/r is going ok Holly and fingers crossed for the test next week to start stimming.

Molly I have replied to your email, sorry it took me a while, glad you have felt ready to tell us what you have been going through, you know we are always here for you and you will never bring us down, just let us help support you when you are ready.

Julie hope the ET went ok and you are resting up, do you have a test date yet ? 

Erika, have I missed the date of your scan ?

Jess   

KJ you got anything interested planned ?

Sair hope the pregnancy is going well, I bet you do show as you were tiny !

Rachel ((hugs)))

Jilly /waves

Missed heaps of people, but am trying honest ! C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh jilly, ouch to your wrist, what did you do, or shouldnt i ask  poor you ..or should i say poor dh  unless you can manage with the other hand..i'm useless, has to be done with my right or not at all, funnily enough often my right hand is out of action . hope its better enough for your drive to birmingham..or maybe you're getting the train

jess did you go to the footie today..dh was theur, had a fab time of course as they won 3-1..he's hoarse now 

julie..sending lots of         

kelly - roll on friday 

am off to chicester and then west wittering beach tomoz with caleb and godson max..hope the sun keeps shining..hasnt it been so gorgeous this weekend 

mwahs
kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

moi?? being rude?? oh no, never 

yes i did take the pic  thank you for the compliment

just watched planet earth..anyone else see it..never ceases to amaze me

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

KJ - am shocked   actually - no I'm not!!!  I too love new pic - ooooooooh he's gorgey!!!

Jilly - yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  All looking good hun  Got that magic fairy dust wand to pass on to you for three weeks time that Erica shared with Julie and I!!  Aches are a pain!!!  Hope it won't stop you from doing what ya gotta do  

Julie - hello fabbie one    Sounds like Lee is giving you the best care possible!  All sounding good hun and those pains are for a very good reason as snuggly Eric settles in!!  Don't work too hard now and thanks for your words too.              

Heya Canders - thanks babes!!  Hope all is well with you - you didn't tell us much  

Rachel - don't even get me started about being fobbed off on Friday    That's just crazy!  It should not matter a jot whether your private or funded.... ugh, ugh, ugh.  Hope you get some answers today hunny!  Oooh yes - we'd love you to join us!!!

Erica - good weekend hunny?  Hope you've got that Christmas (yes KJ I said Christmas) shopping all done Mrs Efficient!  Will you be giving everyone their very own specialised Erica Emoticon Christmas Card? I swear they'll love it!!

Kel - good job you called the clinic for your scan!!  The twinnies might have arrived before it if you'd left it up to the professionals to do it    Pleased it's sorted!!  Hope you've got some funds coming in now that you've got your job seekers allowance sorted.

Great weekend here.  Unfortunatley the weather was a bit  but it was nice catching up with friends yesterday regardless.  I'm feeling really well and thankfully the pimple the size of Africa has healed up nicely too    I had my kiniesiologist apptmt today and it was fab.  I have a new fav therapy!!  He was really positive and said my system is in really good shape, so that made my day.  Soooo roll on stimming and this weekend with all the fun things then it's into next week and the business side of things 

Loves all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I havent been around for a few months, i needed a break after m/c.  We decided to have another go at IUI on the 6th Nov and I had a bleed on Friday so I thought it was all over, but it stopped on Saturday.  I did a test today and its a    Lets just hope it was implantation bleeding and nothing serious.  I bled early on my last pg but it was a really heavy bleed then i went on to m/c.  I just hope this one sticks.

Jo
x

PS, im still getting used to the names again, i will do personals when im more familiar.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Nick, sending you lost of sticky vibes and praying this is the one, congrats   

    KJ     

Day out tomorrow sounds perfect, hoping for good weather as we are also planning a seaside trip as DH has the day off  

Holly sounds like the kin guy knew his stuff and sounds really positive  

Jilly hope your wrist heals nicely, thansk for the heads up on Ericas scan.

Today was meant to be a day down the allotment, but its really wet hear, we could have done so much over weekend, but now can only look back with regrett as never got our arses down to dig, thinking we would do it today !

Cx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry it has been days since I last managed to log on...   

Julie - I'm so pleased to hear you have been taking it easy.  Jason asked if Lee was looking after you...I'm sure he was ready to offer his services if I had said no!!!!  Sending Eric loads of        I'm sure he's snuggling in nicely.  Make sure you take it easy at work tomorrow.

Kelly - not long now til your scan hun, sounds like Jammy and Dodger are growing nicely.  I have got a bit of a bump, but it tends to disappear in the morning and then get bigger in the evening!  I still haven't told the children at work yet but I don't think it'll be long before I'll have to.  Hope you have had some good news re your job seekers allowance.  Have you still got all your baby equipment that Oli had or have you got to go out and buy double?

Holly - those four little words seem to be doing the trick hun, you are sounding really happy and positive.  I'm glad your appt with the kini man (soz can't be bothered to look at how to spell it!!) went so well, it must be so encouraging for you.  Loads of luck with your d/r scan and bring on the stims!

Erica - how are you doing mate?  Hope you have been feeling ok and haven't been feeling sick.  I can't wait til your scan...is it next Monday?  Sending you loads of      ....hope it's two!!!!

Molly -   I'm so sorry to hear you have had such a rough time of it over the last few months...but so pleased that things between you and DP seem to definitely be on the mend.  Remember we are always here for you.  Has the farting ghost been spotted yet?  I often think I have one too but it always turns out to be DP!!!

kj - hope you had a fab weekend in Chichester and at the beach...hope Caleb behaved himself!  Your course sounds fab...don't know how you manage to remember 130 signs though!  

Candy - hope you have good weather for the seaside.  Where are you at with your decision about tx?  Are you still going to be starting in the new year?  Thanks for asking about me... 

Jilly - hope your wrist has recovered!!!!!!  Ohhh...not long til tx....     

Jo - sending you loads of sticky vibes.  Have you got to go for a scan or have a blood test to confirm things?

Moomin - how are you and gorgeous Megan?  Hope she is sleeping and feeding well and you are managing to get some rest in between!

Rachel - hope you managed to talk to someone at your clinic today..have you got any news about when you start tx?

Loads of love and   to Struthie, Shazia, Catwoman and anyone I've missed.

I have got an appt at the hospital with the consultant on Weds.  I don't know what to expect, whether it'll just be a chat or what.  I'm hoping he might feel my tummy or use the doppler thing to find heartbeats, just to get some reassurance that everything is ok.  My 20 week scan is on the 21st December so it'll be good to have that done before   (sorry kj....surely it's ok to mention it now??!!!)

Anyway, take care all...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well i _spose_ you can mention the dreaded  word now as its only 5 weeks away. can you believe someone gave me a card on fri  

had a lovely day today..only went to chichester for the new big bhs store where i thought i might get a rug (which i didnt..) and then had a couple of hours on the beach with max and caleb running all over the place..max was very sweet throwing caleb his ball. and caleb was doing impressive high jumps over the groynes..have posted pics in the gallery...

sair cant believe you are 15 wks already..seems to have flown!

candy did you have a nice time at the beach too?

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Beach was planned for today Kim, but think that we will end up down the allotment instead, not quite the same !

I can't believe you said the banned word ! 5weeks is no excuse


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ahem, i didnt actually SAY it  i just said others may use it if they wish to..

oh you should go to the beach, its sooo lovely and sunny, even nicer than yesterday...the allotment can wait

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

DH has decided against allotment as the ground is too wet here, the sun isn't shining yet ... maybe later, just looking at going to the Zoo instead somewhere a bit closer as already 10.15 eeekkkkk, off for a surf to find somewhere


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hayup me lovlies

Well I am not a happy  ,I called the job centre yesterday to see how my claim for job seekers allowance was going and was put through to a guy who said 

"as soon as you sign on for the first time tomorrow we will credit your bank account and back date it from 7th nov when you started the claim" 

So I was happy with that and told Michael the good news.UNTILL I got up this morning and had a letter saying I do not qualify as I have not paid enogh NI contributions         so to say I was mad when I went to the job centre was an understatement.The lady there checked on everything for me and apologised for the guy telling me that,she then asked if I wanted to keep my signing book as a souveneir   No ta love,shuv it up your **** and serve the CHAV waiting behind me with 10 kids by 10 fathers   Our country sucks

Ok so nice Kelly is now back!!!!

Julie-hows that 2ww going babe,not long now,cant wait to here some fantastic news from you babe,you so deserve it        

Holly-hows it going babe,are you all comfy on that rollercoaster?? 

Kj- wow you do realise you have opened the flood gates now dont you??                        

Holly-hope you found something fun to do chuck!!

Sair-wow not long till your 20 week scan then,glad your ok babe,look after yourself 

Rachel-you ok hunny??any news

Jo-Hi hun,I remember you well,huge congrats on your bfp!!!!! Why dont you join us on the IUI&IVF bfp thread 

Jilly-wow so new year is your last chance to have a bevvy!!! Take it easy with that wrist  they can do it themselves you know 

Huge hugs to those I have missed-just gonna go and figure out how to rob a bank  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Kelly - how pants are the job centre - the government are quick enough to give money to imigrants etc but not to genuine people who need help -       to the guy at the job centre.  

Did you keep any of your stuff when Oliver was born?  

I will PM you in a minute.

Big   to everyone else, I do read on a daily basis but don't get time to post much at the moment   

Megan is doing well and is 2 months old today - where has that time gone!!!  She now weighs 9lb 9oz and had her first jabs last week (how bad did i feel, jab in each leg - and she screamed!!)

Right better go 

Catch you all later

Moomin and Megan

xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -       for Eric. Bless Lee looking after you so well & being so protective. When do you break up for your 2 weeks then? You lucky thing what with that & Gorgeous George to look forward to you must be on  Haven't heard from you in ages hope you're not working too hard.
Jilly - Private Benjamin Birmingham awaits your arrival   Yes DF was a BF all weekend & I had to  Hope you wear your splint & sling at the weekend, for my amusement if nothing else  
KJ - Ah so that's how Jilly hurt her wrist  just as I thought. I knew she'd have problems working at the fertility clinic  Sounds like you had lots of fun with Max & Caleb  & I can't believe you've received a Christmas card already  
Molly -      hope things are still on the up in Mollyland.
Rachel - Any news from your clinic about starting tx?       
Catwoman - Where have you disappeared to?  Hope you haven't gone AWOL again, I can feel a  coming on if you don't get in touch soon.   
Holly - I will congratulate you on the great news from your kiniesiologist  but must ask what one is  What is this therapy that is making you feel so great & thank goodness it is, nothing like the feel good factor to make you feel  As you like my emoticons so much I've been looking just for you. Do you recognise  or 
Starr - Hope you are having a great  
Shazia -  hope all is well with you & Lainey & that you're getting a little more sleep.
Candy - Hope you have a lovely day at the seaside, allotment  zoo whichever you decide to do!
Jess -  hope you're feeling a little better each day  
Jo -     congratulations on your fab news. Sounds like it was nothing more than implantation bleed. Take care & enjoy!
Kelly -  for your scan on Friday I'm sure Jammie & Dodger are coming along a treat   Me & teeny beanie are fine thanks for asking.
Sair - Aaaaaah I bet you can't wait to tell your kids at school  How excited are they going to be! Tiny bump? Lucky you, I had a bump before I got my BFP  Good luck for your cons appt tomorrow   I'm sure everything will be fine & I can't believe your 20 week scan will be on the 20th Dec  Is it me but your pregnancy seems to be going really quickly.  I feel sick but that's ok I'm not complaining & what do you mean "hope it's 2"  
Moomin -  to you & Megan, sounds like she is coming on a treat.  that she is 2 months old bless her heart & ouch at the jabs pass on a big cuddle from me.

Have a good day all, scan Monday can't wait.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Where's all the sunshine you're talking about?  I got absolutely soaked down on the south coast this morning!!

Julie - Take it easy back at work - at least you-know-who isn't there any more.  Sending you and Eric lots of         

Kelly -    to the jobcentre people.  I hate all these jobsworth people who fail to treat you as a human being. 

Holly - Kinesiology sounds great but I need an explanation too - not quite sure what it is!! But glad you are feeling positive.  Lots of        for you too.

Jilly - get well soon!!!   

Erica - Sounds as though you have a great weekend lined up - lots of mischief with Jillypoops   and then scan on Monday.  I'm not even going to ask what you and KJ think Jilly has been up to to hurt her wrist!  How rude!!!!

KJ- Gorgeous picture of Max.  I'm glad you enjoyed your day out.

Candy - Hope the zoo was fun!

Sair - Good to hear from you.  Good luck for Wednesday - hope all goes well.

I'm doing a bit of skiving this afternoon - should be working but as you can see I'm not.  I don't think I really have the self-discipline to be on my own boss!

I did call the clinic on Monday as instructed and am now more annoyed than before!  I'll spare you all the long version but basically "NHS woman" at the clinic is a flippin' jobsworth too.  She got all stressed and stroppy at me asking questions on the phone but looked at my file and told me most of the results were now in.  She then called me back 2 hours later and said she had got confused and they didn't have my results at all.  And no she can't possibly comment on when I can start until she has all the results on the file.  And she will have to check my eligibility criteria form (already completed and signed off by my GP) to check that I really am eligible!!  I'm really trying not to get stressed and to remain positive and I know these are only little things but it is doing my head in!!  I think part of the problem is that we had considered this clinic in the past and went for an initial consultation as potential private patients and I wasn't impressed with them then and had we had more or less ruled them out.  Anyway, I know I'm lucky to even be getting an NHS go - previously unheard of in Hampshire - so will try and stop my moaning!!

Love to all not mentioned

Rachel xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello gorgeous ones!
Just a swfite while bosom-stapling boss's back is turned...
Julie, wanted to pop on and send you a truck load of           You're doing brilliantly. I'm pretty sure I went through a phase halfway through the 2ww of all my pains etc disappearing – especially my sore (.) (.), which made me panic as I thought sore bosoms were a sign of a BFP (I used to creep behind the photocopier to feel them about every fifteen mins or so – God knows what my colleagues would have thought if they'd found me). Remember: every cycle is different; some women get loads of aches of pains, others have nothing at all. Take good care of yourself, and don't overdo it today!!!  
Erica – whoooooooooooops...   didn't mean to go awol again. Find it hard to post today, and did log on at home at the w/e, but had visitors (old school friends) staying, and never got round to posting. Anyhooooooooooo... I will reply to your gorgeous pm as soon as poss (you too, Jilly – I owe you a reply as well, I think!!!) but will send you both tons of love in the meantime. Jilly, you get those drinks in girl while you can!!! I have so much faith and hope that you'll get that much-deserved BFP      
As for you, Miss Erica, and that lovely bean...      I'm really excited about your scan, too. Can't wait to see if there's more than one in there!
Holly............. have been meaning to pm you for ages. I am so glad you're cycling again, and I'm sending a shed load of              over the seas to NZ. You sooooooooooooooo deserve for this to work. Hope the DR drugs are doing what they should be doing, and tons of luck for stimming. Remember: lots of water and protein. Sending you lots of love            
Kelly, Moomin, Sair, Rachel, Jo (congrats!!!!), the lovely KJ and the ever-naughtly but utterly gorgeous Caleb, Molly (hope you're continuing to feel better, hunny), Starr and Shazia and the beautiful Lainey, HELLO!!!!!!!! and apols to anyone I've missed.
All fine here, but work driving me nuts. The hospital have told me that they can sign me off any time I like – don't want it to come to that, but it might. Things are v. v. busy here, as we're having a bit of a revamp and there are various members of staff taking time off just when things will be at their most hair-raising (next week). Basically, I'll be running the department during the week we send stuff to the printers, with no-one but a rather lazy junior to keep me company (boss will be at a spa for three days. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARgh!!!!!!!!!!). Hate to moan, but I just don't think it's a good idea to dump on a 28-week-pregnant-woman-with-twins from an enormous height, even if I am feeling pretty good at the moment.
Other than that, everything is fine and dandy (but most importantly of all, the twins are doing fab        ).
Best dash. Love you all,
C xxxxx
Just 12 working days to go. Sigh………………


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Me rude?   I think that's a case of pot & black isn't it   Big   for the tendonitis very painful you poor thing but looking forward to seeing sling & splint, just need a bandage for your dish & I'll be happy to go out in public with you   Or maybe you could just pop your headsock on   
Julie - Glad to hear the pains have gone   & I think it's a good thing that you don't "feel" anything I didn't either       You are halfway there mate, faith & hope    
Rachel - OMG you've got every right to moan sweetheart    I can't believe how much you are being messed around. It really isn't acceptable. Tx is difficult enough without incompetent staff making it worse  These things aren't minor when you are dying to start a tx cycle. Keep focused on the fact that it's a funded cycle   & try to remain calm  if possible. Hope you get the news you are waiting for very soon. (Glad you didn't know about kinesiology either   )
Catwoman - Ahhhhh big   for you, work sounds an absolute nightmare at the moment you must be so stressed. Can't believe you are being left in charge at your busiest time   & a right good     to your boss for going to the spa at a time when you could really do with some help. Don't worry about replying to my pm there is no rush in a couple of weeks when you have finished work will be fine lovely lady   Great that you feel great other than for your work situation & that the twins are doing fab. Deep breaths mate, 12 days that's all 12 days    

Erica.xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hiiiiiii!

Rachel - what is it with this clinic    I'm so cross that you have to experience this.  Let's just hope they get their act together and you can get on with things asap.  It's not v reassuring - but then again the consultants etc maybe first class and it's just the administration side that's letting things down.  Big breath.... patience.... and     for getting it sorted sharpish!!!

Julie gorgeous angel - good to hear you are feeling so well!  It's a sure sign that Eric's snuggled in nicely and getting acustomed to the new surroundings.  The other girls are right - symptoms or the lack of them are so different for each and everyone       

Erica -  at your latest emoticons!!  OMG - perfect and v timely because on Friday DH and I are going up the Sky Tower!!  He's not been there before - I have....  and NO I won't be jumping off and nor will he!!  As for the other one - well, that's my back garden    Hope you're enjoying that icky feeling!!  Roll on Monday       

Catwoman - gorgeous woman, ugh, ugh ugh!  It is soooo wrong to be leaving things all to you in your delicate condition.  I would be  but guess that's not going to help.... and the twinnies need their mummy calm but honestly it's just unfair.  V pleased you only have 12 working days left and if you think you need to be signed off - then do it!  No job is worth the risk of anyone's health.   for your lovely words!!

Moomin - great to hear how well little (not so) Megan is doing!  What a result!  And lovely sleeps too.  Sounds like you've cracked it   What a mummy whizz!

Kel - sorry to hear you've had the run around too.  Why are these things never straight forward?  So hope something comes to light soon sweetheart.  This stress is not what any of you need at the moment  

So Candy - what did you do in the end?  Aaaah the choices!!!  Hope you all had a great day!!

 Molly and a big   too!

KJ - sounds like a great day out but shame about the rug you little shopperaholic you!!

Jilly - tendonitis - ouch!  Poor you!!  Hope it's on the mend and you can whop Erica over the head with your good arm at the weekend    OK - really I don't condone violence in any shape or form but she does do a lot of bottom smacking on these threads  

Sair - hope your apptmt next week goes well.  I'm sure it will and lovely to have another scan picture to add to your new family album just before Christmas!!  Keep well lovely one  

Am in a bit of a flying hurry with a hundred and fifty things to do today... at least it seemed like I had that many when I was lying sleepless in bed last night....   A quick lesson in Kiniesiology for those that asked.... basically they test your muscle response in terms of what you are lacking like essential vitamins, minerals, if you have food allergies, if any organs are overly stressed or under performing which then results in imbalaces.  It's facinating as all you do is lie down and hold your arm in the air, then they go thru a series of the tests and if there is a weakness your arm goes weak if not your arm stays strong.  So there we go... Kiniesology 101!

Better dash!

Lovin ya all and more           
for Julie and Erica!!!

H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Where are you all??!!!     

Julie - Hope work is being kind to you.       

Holly - Thanks for the kiniesiology lesson!  It sounds right up my street, especially the just lying around a bit.  How are you feeling?  Hope you're okay and all is going just as it should     

Erica - Hope you're not working too hard either.  Not long til Monday now.  

Big hellos to everyone else - KJ, Catwoman, Moomin, Candy, Jilly, Sair, Kelly, Starr and everyone I've forgotten

Off to acupuncture now - probably a good thing as I seem to have got completely stressed out before I've even got to start this IVF cycle (still battling with doctors receptionists/clinic admin people!!!)

Love to all and come back soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

We ended up going to Cotswold wildlife park, had a really lovely day, but did get rained on, so took shelter in a tropical garden, complete with birds and those really slow moving bear things... technical terms  brought back memories of when I was little as viisted many times and its hardly changed.

Racehl hop ethe acupuncture chilled you out after the very annoying C*w on the phone !

Kin, sounds very bizarre Holly, but if it put a smile on your face, I am all for it.

Cat, what a cheek leaving you on your own, long may this feeling good spell last, any bump pics ?

Ericka how are you feeling ? roll on Monday x

Jilly hope your wrist is feeling better

Molly   

Love to all Cx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi lovelies!

A real swiftie from me today.  We're heading off to Akld for our weekend of fun, fun, fun shortly but thought a quick update before we go was in order and of course to send our two best girls some more              and ^babydust^ for Monday's very important day!

I had my blood test today but I'm not downregged enough yet    Not surprised as no sign of the witch.  But you know it's actually a good thing as it means carting less paraphanalia away with us and won't disrupt the weekend too much.  Back in for another blood test on Monday and hopefully all should be ok by then.

Soooo lovely ones - have a great weekend and look fwd to catching up with all your news next week.

Julie - thinking of you so very much and have very good feelings about you               

Erica - loads of      for Monday's scan darlin!  It's going to be an amazing day seeing little one(s) heart beat!

 to all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Julie and Erica good luck with the test/scan monday         
Erica i have mine friday 2pm...but not feeling too hopeful...hope you are feeling good lots of love caroline xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
only just seen your msg thanks Jilly   xxxxxxxxxxxxxx(done as you told me!)


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congrats on your natural BFP CK, hope the scan shows a lovely strong heartbeat, Holly have a fabulous weekend, like you say less to carry, always look on the positive    hope that you will have d/r by Monday xx

Has everyone who can make the 10th Feb, seen that we are prov booking rooms, as its close to valentines day and to avoid any dissappointment, anyone brave enough to sign up who hasn't done b4 ? 

Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - sending you lots of       

I had really bad period pains half way through the 2 week wait and  I was bleeding for the whole 2 weeks to.

Keep positive, sending loads of love and hugs your way.  Megan sends a soggy milky kiss to !!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Julie, I can't even begin to explain how normal this is and I know its hard, but please try and put a positive spin on this, trust me the first 3months is like having period pains daily, your body is changing so much, this early on, to me is a very good sign just what I had, fingers crossed xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh julie babe, this is soooo hard ....can understand how hard it is to stay positive, theres so much at stake....eyes on the prize, eyes on the prize                    and keep occupied!!!

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

guys check this out..but warning it made me cry....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74847.0

kj x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just popping on to reassure Julie...
I had period pain during my successful 2ww, AND every woman I've spoken to in the office who's had children said that the first symptom they had was AF pains that lasted for weeks. I still get spooky pains 'down there' even now. So do not give up hope, lovely lady. On the contrary: I would see this as a positive sign.
I know it's sooooooooooooooooooooooo hard – I would sooner stick needles in my eyes than go through another 2ww. But please try to stay positive honey. A 2ww after you've already had a failed IVF cycle is horrible – I remember it only too well, and will always remember it – but staying calm and focussed really will help. I know it's a massive cliche, but think positive!!!!
We all love you tons – if the sheer positive thoughts, willpower and prayers of all your fertility friends have anything to do with it, you'll be celebrating that long-awaited, much-deserved BFP this time next week.
Stay cool chicken.
Lots of love,
Claire xxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Julie - Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and sending tons of        .

Sorry the pains are making you feel bad ( and negative) but hopefully the words of all those who have had BFPs and AF pains will help reassure you.

The 2ww has to be the most stressful/torturous experience in the whole world if you ask me and enough to send you completely  , but hang in there!!!

Lots of love

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Julie, my pains were worse for a few weeks after ec, but if its really hurty, please get checked out by the doctor, I know you didn't have a huge number of eggs in the end, but you can still get ohss, make sure you are resting and drinking plenty of water, keeping everything crossed x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie as I'm on my way home after meeting my work deadline  so gonna take the day off tomorrow as a reward. Got 5 friends coming to stay for the weekend as it's DPs birthday and the house is a tip ...so need to get cleaning and sort out bedding etc! 

Firstly, huge  to ********** for the AF pains. I'm with the others that it's a good sign. Lots of                             to keep you going and hoping they're the last AF pains you'll have for at least nine months!    to you and the lovely Lee, glad he's looking after you...sounds like you need some of Grandma's treats to cheer you on! Thinking of you hunny and thanks for the pm, will reply asap  Hang in there my lovely! 

Caroline - I must have missed your announcement! Brilliant news sweetie     so pleased for you and good luck for Friday's scan....sticky vibes!!       

Erica -      good luck for Monday....hope it isn't six!!! 

KJ - loved that link, made me cry too!  Did anyone see Young @ Heart last night on Channel 4? Was brilliant!! So uplifting, but I cried buckets...especially when they did "Staying Alive" it was ace! 

Holly - hope you're having a fab w/e.   Keeping everrthing crossed for Monday's blood-test and then onwards and UPWARDS!   

Candy - the wildlife park sounds lovely. Hope you had a great few days with DH & the lovely Jacob.     back at you!

Catwoman - hope you're not working too hard and have stapled the lazy junior's (.)(.)s to the desk!!!  

Rachel    to the clinic. Really hope thhey get their act together and stop messing you around - you don't deserve it sweetheart. 

Starr - hope you had a lovely  

Kelly -   to the job centre. Hope you get it sorted soon, it's all so unfair... 

Jess - hope you're okay lovely  too.

Jilly have a lovely weekend with Erica and DF  

 to Moomin & Megan, Looby and Katie, Cathy and Grace, Shazia and Lainey (and Toby), Struthie, Sair & bump, Lily, Murtle and all the other lovelies...

Byeeeee!
Molly
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

I;m back... had a lovely holiday... see new piccie <-------

Still trying to catch up with all the news... not much time though as off to Devon 2morrow after work to see my gorgeous god daughter for her 6th birthday.

Need to say a few thing though to some VERY special people.

Molly honey.. Been thinking of you lately too ( we must all be psyhcic eh !!) So sorry things have been so hard. This IF thing has a habit of making the most solid of relationships rocky. We put ourselves through so much and so many emotions it's no wonder. I'm so happy to hear things are improving for you both. I think for everyone this journey has an end... for some it's the prize we all dream of, for others it's acceptance that the dream is just that. Only you and dh will know when and if to call it a day. The counsellor told us last year that *if* and when you reach that point you will know. I said i couldn't imagine ever making that choice, her answer... " That's because you're not there yet" Sort of made sense. Sorry to ramble. Thinking of you honey... you are so special and if you need anything then holler xxx

Julie... This 2ww is the hardest thing in the world. No one can promise you anything.. However i'm inclined to agree af pains are very common before a BFP. Please stay positive honey.. That fat lady's not even humming yet. Won't be able to log on for your news till monday night so will send you some pos vibes by thought... make sure you're listening carefully. So special girl good luck xxxxxx

Erika i;m so sure there's gonna be 2 bubbas on monday... this twin thing seems to be contagious... Good luck sweetheart.. Hope all goes well for you too. Loads of love xxx

Sorry running out of time... so sending loads of love to all esp Candy. KJ, Looby, Holly (hope you have a fab weekend), Kelly, Moomin ( and the gorgeous Megan x) Rachel, ck (congrats btw!) , Jilly, Claire... couting the days eh, Sair and everyone else xxxxxxxxx

See ya (again !)

Love Starr xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie!!

Julie-aww babe I know its so hard right now to stay posotive and you most probabily dont want me to repeat everyting the others have said but I had terrible af pains 7 days before testing,think thats why I caved in to do an early test cos I figured if it was bfn its better to know now than in a week.

The pains got so bad I must have gone to the loo 12 times over thinking af had come  and look where I am!!!

Loads of snuggly hugs coming your way!!

Caroline-fantastic news hunny  loads of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Molly-have a fab time with your friends chuck   

Candy-glad you had a good day in the end.

Loads of love to all

its our nuchal scan tomorrow and I am so worried that something will be wrong with the babies,oh all this worrying is sending me wappy.

Kelly x


oooh welcome back Starr  hope you had a fab time,missed ya!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kel. honey... Good luck for 2morrow... i think the worries never end eh!!

See ya soon xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Kelly - I'm sure all will be well    


Julie, sent you a PM - get that positive hat on again, missus!  If there's no AF then it can only be implantation pains!  I bet it's that bionic embryo digging its little heels in!    

Well, I'm feeling tons better now but mega busy with work.
We have set up a staff netball night!!!!! I've not played netball since I was 13!! I can't believe how knackering it is!  It was great fun though - we must have looked pretty ridiculous!

Hope everyone's well - I'm just off for a lovely hot bath before vegging out in front of the telly - are you watching "I'm a Celebrity" ?  That Jan Leeming is such a pain!  Would love to have seen her eat a kangaroo's anus!!!  

Love to all you lovelies!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey starr, missed ya  hope hols was good..nice piccie  have a luuurvely time with your god-daughter..bet ya could gobble her up...arent we lucky to have such fab little people in  our lives 

kelly - sure all is going to be fine hun, try and sleep 

jess- glad you are keeping busy and are feeling better. netball sounds fun  never got the hang of all the rules at school myself , could never remember which boxes i was and wasnt allowed in  soz,not watching i'm a celeb i'm afraid..i'm an x-factor girl..havnet got room in my life for 2 reality tv shows lol

i found out today how mr naughty got the muffins last week..almost lost a batch of cookies this morning  i always balance a large baking tray in front of any food on the counter and that has always stopped him jumping up..but he has worked out how, very quietly and carefully to move the tray aside with his paw and then get to the food  i swear i saw it with my own eyes, sooooo sneaky. i really really want one of the camera and alarm things that woman has on 'its me or the dog'..its nearly impossible to catch him at it as he always does it when il eave the kitchen..today was a very lucky break..........we've had him a year now..think i'm turning grey!

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry been awol but having a bit of a tough time, have been keeping tabs on you all though  

Julie - thinking of you sweetie everyday. Can only re iterate what the others have said but I totally understand how hard the 2ww is. Don't worry hun about having an off day today, tomorrow is another day.

Starr welcome back, sounds like you had a wonderful time.

Kelly good luck for tomorrow, can't believe you are over 12 weeks already  

Erica hey hun, can't wait to hear ur news on Monday. How u feeling? Is the nausea bearable? Bet ur blooming. Enjoy Jilly at the w/e  

Jillypoops hey sweetie, sorry to hear you have a poorly wrist, how did you do it again?      

Molly am so sorry you have been having a rough time of it, you are always there for others and its such a shame that you were going through that on your own although I do understand why you kept it to yourself. Hoping and praying that things are on the up for you.

Moomin sounds like Megan is doing great, lovely new pic  

KJ      at Caleb, what a little monkey. I'm sure its very annoying for you but ya gotta love him!! Can't believe you've had him a yr    

Holly,     to you my lovely. Have a f ab time in Aukland.

Jess fantastic that you are feeling better now, completely understand your need to saty away until ready, but missed you desperately. God netball!!! Brings back memories - not all good, was crap at sports  

Catwoman, god ur boss has a cheek. If its that busy what the hell is she doing going for a bloody spa day. Honestly has the woman no sense, surely she should be giving the experience to you. Brill at how well you are feeling, bet you look fab. Can we have some pics please   

Rachel poor you with the time you are having. Hope it gets sorted soon, sending you lots of love.

Apologies to anyone I have missed (loads I am sure) but sending you all lots of love

Shazia xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - I said it all in my pm so will just send you a million more         & hope you have a great 2 weeks off work. Looking forward to your news on Weds   
CK6 -         for 2pm today. Thinking of you & can't wait for the good news!
Moomin & Megan -    hope you are both ok.
KJ - What a clever Caleb  Hope you enjoy those lovely cookies. Haven't been able to watch the video clip yet, MD's wife is in & watching us all   
Rachel - I'm fine thanks & skive for ½ hour here & there to catch up with you lot   Hope acupuncture went well & that you feel relaxed & 
Candy - Cotswold Wildlife Park with the "slow moving bear things" sounded lovely   I'm trying to sort something out for the 10th but only if you promise not to scare me    
Sair - U ok? Haven't seen much of you lately   hope all is well with you & your babies.
Jess - So pleased that you are feeling better we have all   Netball, blimey that takes me back, what position did you play? I'm watching I'm A Celebrity & saw Scott's face light up at the word pen*s! What a delighful platter  an*s, pen*s, b*llock, eye & tongue yum yum shall we go for tea? 
Holly - Have a great time at the Sky Tower &  jumping well not that sort anyway   Have a fantastic weekend with your friends, family & U2 of course & I think AF has done you a favour by not appearing this weekend. Wishing you lots of    for Monday's blood test I'm sure d/r will be complete & you will get the green light for stims. Thanks for explaining about kiniesiology, sounds good to me.
Starr - Nice to see you back   lovely new pic by the way. Have a fab weekend away for your god daughters birthday  
Molly - Hello you    enjoy your very well deserved day off & have a fab weekend with your friends. Hope DP has a very   
Shazia -   hope things settle for you soon lovely, I'll be keeping a close eye on Jilly  I'll have to won't I.
Kelly -   for your scan today I'm sure Jammie & Dodger are doing fine.
Catwoman - Have a lovely weekend hun   love to you & twins, not long left at work  
Jilly - Didn't I tell you I'm going to Dublin for the weekend   

I'm not in on Monday so have a great weekend girls & I'll "see" you Tuesday.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Our scan went fine    2 healthy and happy little      with very low risk of downs and there are no other abnormalities  

We have got 5 pics and we cant stop looking at them,just so relieved they are both ok!!

Shazia-lovely to "see" you babe,sorry to hear your having a time of it,wwe are all here if you need us hunny 

Moomin-thanks for your pm the other day chuck and for the text today  hope your all ok??

Julie- hope you pains have eased off babe and that your feeling a little bit more posotive now              

Kj-crafty animals dogs,you know?? I reckon you ought to come and do your baking round here 

Starr-cant believe your only back for 5 mins then your buggering off again   Have a nice time!!

Erica-hows you hun you ok up there on  

Jess-glad your feeling a bit better babes  

Holly-aww hun its pants that your not d/r properly yet!!wont be long hunny  

Molly,Candy,Rachel,Claire and all you other lovlies     have a fab weekend

love

Kelly x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

wow Kelly excellent news.....xxxxxxxxxx
Julie            everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx
Thanks erica...... i'll be thinking of you on monday xxxxxxxx
saw a heartbeat first huddle over..... so sure he would say nothing in there !!! 
Lots of love to everyone have a  great weekend xxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Many congratulations Caroline, excellent news


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Glag everything is going ok CK6 and great news Kelly that your two little miracles are both growing well, will you find out the sexes ?

Away again Starr .... I can't keep up x

Been thinking of you lots this week Julie, hope you are hanging in there    , Erika good luck Monday   

Wow Erika the possible promise of you coming along on the 10th, will force me to leave my mask at home  be great to see you.

Caleb is not silly is he !

Molly hope you are being able to enjoy the weekend and not running about too much, love to all C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just passing through and wanted to sprinkle some         and        around for our lovely julie..hope you're not going tooooooo insane 

love to all  

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Back from my weekend away.. logged on to check on Julie and you've all dissapeared.

Julie... hoping the silence is you out celebrating. Sending you loads of love and     

Erika.. you too honey... hope the scan went well   xx

Kel.. really pleased all is ok with your beans xxx

Candy.. that's it now... no more hols for ages     Hope you and J are ok.

Looby.. ta for the pm honey ... love to you and madam xx

KJ Caleb is so funny and may i say very clever !!  

Right got major housework to do... will pop back later to see if any of you are alive !! xx
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Starr! I'm here...hope the w/e was good, nice to have you back!

Julie -                for testing tomorrow sweetheart. Got everything crossed for the right outcome for you...you know we're all willing you on and sending those positive vibes across the ether to you, Lee and Eric.   

Erica - how was the scan hunny?   Don't keep us in suspenders!  Hope you and Jilly had a great weekend.   

Congrats Kelly on the scan...  and also to Caroline   so pleased for you both. xx

Holly - been thinking of you loads. Hope you had the best weekend and get the stimming go-ahead this week.   

Jess - Netball??  Blimey!! I am hopeless at sports - we played hockey at school and was always getting whacked on the shins in the bully-off! 

KJ - so you caught Caleb in the act? Maybe you should set up a webcam so we can all see!    Any developments with the adoption hun? 

Candy - hope you got the book!  

Weekend was great - was mad but really enjoyed it! Was lovely to catch up with friends we hadn't seen for months. Had dinner at lovely restaurant overlooking the river on Saturday night and had to get the huge frying pan out on Sunday morning to cook breakfast for 11 very  peeps!

Right, best get on....more       for our gorgeous Julie....       

Love Molly
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr, you're as bad as holly..check your last post hun 

molly - glad you had a nice weekend  11 for brekkie 

i'm off to Debenhams for a session with the personal shopper as i cant find anything in he shops to wear..she's really good and i always come out feeling great  

laters

k j x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOps  you know what i meant!!       Sorry Caleb  (and J!!)

Have fun shopping... xxxxx

Molly Helloooooooooo Glad you had a lovely weekend.. I did too my god daughter's party was lovely... at 6 she had a pink stretch limo to pick up her little friends (all fairies!) and then a nail fairy to do all their nails.. better than pass the parcel eh!! 

hmm still need to start the house work ------> lazy starr !!

See ya xx

ps Jess very impressed at the netball!!!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Julie - i have been following your progress even though i dont post much now and wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorow - given your history i think its very promising that AF has not arrived and long may she stay away.  Heaps of good luck coming your way. xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie -           for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and logging on first thing to see  how you got on.  If it is any consolation I had a stinking cold and a horrendous sore throat the day I got my BFP !!!!!  I have such a good feeling.

Starr - How's that housework going?  Have you started it yet?  You can come and do mine after if you like    

Kelly - Glad all went well with the Scan, thanks for the text!  

Erica - you like keeping us in suspense      

Molly - sounds like you had a good week, breakie for 11      

Gonna have to cut this short as just realised the time and need to get Megan ready to go to baby clinic - wonder what weight she will be this week      

Off to see  a friend of ours at the weekend and guess where she lives .... in the road behind the Beefeater where we are going for the meal in February in Oxford .... only found that out last night as we have never been to her house!!!

Right gotta go, will be back later.

Oh have done a video montage of Megan if any one is interested  link is in my profile below.

Love to all

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

 to everyone first of all as this is just a mega-quickie, but just wanted to say...............

Julie - Thinking of you for tomorrow - everything sounds great though and I'm sending you huge amounts of           for that  

Erica - Hope the scan went well (and that you and Jilly didn't lead one another astray too much!!!)

Lots of love

Rachel xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

everyone

have not logged on for a long time but just wanted to say hi to everyone

good luck juile for tomorrow, i know i should not say it but i have a very good feeling   got everything crossed for you

cannot believe how many bfp's there have been lately, how things have gone lately is great ,congratulations to you all that have got bfp and to all the new  baby arrivals

ck6-wow congratulations mate great news

holly-thinking of you and hope things are going well with you

kelly-so glad everything is going well with you and your scan was good

kj-happy shopping

  hi candy,rachel,moomin,starr,molly,alex28,jilly,tp,shazia,jess, and looby hope i have not missed anybody

sorry have to run but i have no more time for more personals but thinking of you all will pop back later to do some more (i need to read back and do some catching up)

lots of love

petal b


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Petal - Welcome back!!!!  How are things with you?  Let us know how are you getting on.

Moomin - Just watched your video montage of Megan.  She's so cute!!!!!!!!!!  You and Richard must both be very proud.  I loved the music and the picture of all the washing on the line too!

oops, got distracted was supposed to be working, not on FF - had better disappear again!!

Rachel xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Julie-Cant tell you how much I have been thinking about you these past few days as I know its nearly test day. You have done so well getting this far with That fab Eric the embie and I hope so much that you get your very much deserved BFP tomorrow,thinking of you loads sweetie  

       
       
       
       
       ​
Moomin-I love your Meg montage,me and Michael just sat watching it  its lovely,so nice to see you all looking sssoooo happy together 

Petal-hi hunny,hope your ok??!!

Molly-wow that must have been one big frying pan  glad you had a good weekend

Kj-oooohh get you and your personal shopper  

Starr-how was your weekend hun?? got that housework done yet?? 

Carlone-fab news on the scan babe 

Big loves to all

Nothing really to report from me apart from I need bigger knickers and that I only have one comfy pair of trousers to wear at the mo so I have grabbed my mums catalogues to have a gander at the maternity stuff.

Love

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Has anyone had a text from Erika praying everything went ok, good luck Julie, have everything crossed x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

God I am so sorry Erika just read your recent posts, you must be going through hell and out of your mind, praying that next weeks scan brings good news, I hope that the positive conflicting advise is the right one and your little blasts were just a big slower off the mark all my love and positive vibes x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x   x  x   x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Erica...I have just found your recent posts too.  Thinking of you so much matey and keeping everything crossed for your scan next week.  So hoping everything will be ok.  Take care of yourself and remember we are always here...


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OMG Erica - Have just been reading your other posts and I don't know what to say except I really hope that the scan next week gives you better news.  I can't imagine what you are going through at the moment, but you know we are all here for you.

I am praying that one of your blasts was a little bit late implanting.  Sending you even more                   
              
              
              
              
              

Also sending you lots of                     
          

Take care of yourself and thinking of you loads

Moomin

xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Erika honey... been searching and found your news... so sorry honey that it's not the good outcome you've hoped for.... However it's not the end of the line yet sweetheart. Please don't feel alone... we're all here for you.  The next week is gonna be hard but stay positive... 

Sending you loads of love and               

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

What more can i add   

Will be praying for a positive outcome next week 

Sorry you are all alone too 

xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Julie - Hope you are feeling ok hun and that the witch still hasn't made an appearance.  Hope your cold bogs off soon too...not what you need when you've got a well earned break from work!  Am thinking of you so much and hoping and praying to hear good news from you tomorrow...                     

Moomin - Your video montage of Megan is just gorgeous....isn't she growing quickly!  

Kelly - hi!  Hope you found some nice clothes in your mum's catologue.  I ordered some things from my next directory...most of which I've sent back already!  It's hard finding things when you are at an inbetween stage I've found.  Hope you have been feeling ok and your morning sickness is easing now.

Starr - you holiday queen!!  Lovely to have you back.  Hope you have cracked on with your housework today.....perhaps you could ask the nail fairy if she knows a housework fairy!

Shazia - hope you are feeling ok.  How is Lainey doing?

Jess - Hope your muscles have recovered from the netball!  How are your preparations for   at school going?  Hope you are not going round with songs in your head continually like me!  

Holly - hi hun...how are you?  Have you had the go ahead for stimming yet?  Sending lots of             your way.

 to kj, Candy, Molly, Rachel, Petal and anyone I've missed.

Take care all...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for posting Jilly to save everyone off looking, when I know we all want to offer what support we can.

Starr hope you hada  good holiday, Molly cooking breakfast for so many .... rather you than me, pub sounded idillyic, thnkas I got teh book back, you really didn't need to post it, but thank you and for the little message Cx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh no erica i dont know what to say but i am thinking of you and really hope you get better news next week

luv petal b xxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Erica - 

I can only echo what the others have said.  I'm so sorry the scan didn't bring more positive news at this stage but like everyone else I am willing that little embie on with all the                     out there.

Look after yourself during this stressful time.  We'll all be praying for a positive outcome too.


  

lots of love Rachel xxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Erica I was shocked and so very sad when i read your text this morning could not beleive it ...like everyone here, we are praying that all will be ok on monday although i can image that your days must be dragging sending you the biggest pile of love ...thinking of you with all my love Caroline xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Erica - I can only imagine the absolute hell you are going through now.  I'm holding on with everything I have that there's going to be better news next week   We are all here willing that everything will be ok and you'll see everything is just fine.  

                         

All the love in the world to you both
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Julie honey ?


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

*FAN blooming Tastic !!!!!!!*
So happy for you honey.... see you only need 1 !!!!!

Sending you and Lee loads of love... and loads of sticky vibes .

         

Love Happy Starr xxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F27%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


































WONDERFUL NEWS  ​
Looby xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

wow well done !  so pleased to see your news...take it easy all my love caroline x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh Julie that is just the BEST news!!!!!!


           

         

I'm so pleased for you and Lee and hope that the next 8 months go as smoothly as possible.

lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i couldnt do this in a text......

                                                    
               
*well flippin done!!!!!!!!*

kj xxxxxxxxx biggest mwah


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie & Lee
         
Your text this morning has made my day. That is just the best news I am truly over the moon for you both as you deserve it so much. Didn't I tell you to stay   & that I'd got such a good feeling about this cycle Missus! 

Wishing you a very happy & healthy  & beyond mate, enjoy being on   today & for the rest of your holiday. Don't think about past experiences, things are different this time in so many ways the most important being that this one will be for keeps   

Take care & enjoy     this is such a special time.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica

I was so shocked to log on this morning and read your news,cant even begin to imagine how your feeling right now hunny and I know these next few days are going to be awful.We are all here for you and you know that   thinking of you so much sweetie  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]YEY JULIE & LEE YOU DID IT
HUGE CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP[/fly]

         
        
        ​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Girls  for your messages I do appreciate them all.
I can't "speak" to you at the moment because I will  & I can't do that because a) it's admitting my dream is over & b) I'm at work & everyone will stare   

You are my friends which is why I'm too choked to get in touch right now  I haven't managed to speak to my mom yet either for the same reason. I know you have all followed my journey & understand how I feel right now. I am truly all over the place & unfortunately the ACU department couldn't hide the fact that they think it's over, their faces along with DF's will live with me forever. The lady in xray however thinks we have a chance so I'll side with her    for now.

I found a thread yesterday where women post when they are waiting for their 1st scan so I posted there in the hope that they could shed some light on my situation as I've not read it on here in the 1½ years I've been on the IUI thread. Trust me to be a  case! I got some   feedback & was told it's rare but not unheard of & has happened before. Can I be that lucky   

Thinking of you all

Erica.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Erica - thinking of you so so much


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Big congrats to Julie and Lee - and well done Eric


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - as I said in my text this morning:

CONGRATULATIONS​
                    

Sending loads of love and hugs to both you and Lee. Megan sends you a massive hug and another milkey kiss to


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh julie is am so so so pleased for you both CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

There was a young angel called Julie,
Who on her two-week-wait felt rather poorly.
She cried, '*%&*@ AF pain!'
We said: 'It's not been in vain!'
And we're over the moon for you, truly.....

I am so, so happy for you                           

Take care of yourself and the lovely wee Eric!

Lots of love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Erica....
Just read PM; will PM you back at lunch time so I can write a proper reply. Hang on in there, buddy                                What you're going through is bloody awful and I wish there was something I could do to ease the anxiety. 

Jilly – thanks hunny for text. Will PM you, too.

Big loves to everyone else, but special loves and prayers for our darling Erica.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Well, what a rollercoaster of emotions on here today!

Huge    for Erica & DH at the worrying time you're having after the scan on Monday. I'm praying with all my heart that all will be well next week. The sickness you've been having has got to be a good sign surely....       Why does this have to be so bloody hard?!?  You're in my thoughts sweetheart....and everyone else's, you know that.     

********** and Lee....
OMG, I KNEW you could do it!!        I am so thrilled for you both - just the BEST news!! Now you can really enjoy your holiday my sweet.  
  Congratulations!  

Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me posting:

Julie - Congratulations to you and Lee on your    I am so pleased for you both.

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Take good care

Love Smurfs (Shaz) xxxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Girls i hope you dont mind me posting but i was once an iui girl (around the same time as Jess) and moved on -was on the clomid board for a short while but decided to move on naturally. Couldnt face any more disappointment.

I just wanted to send a big CONGRATULATIONS  to Julie and Lee as i have been following the board ever since- think its because you remind me of me-looks wise that is. I hope everything works out for you.

Congratulations to all the other girls who have recently had good news and i hope you all continue to do well.Erica,i am thinking of you also at this hard time .

I post mostly on the "Moving on" Board now - wishing you all lots of happiness in the future xxxx Irisheyes


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I just don't know what to say Erika, but fully understand why you are finding it hard, you post whereever you can get teh support you need and deserve and I too am siding with the scanner.

       

Julie again, gobsmacked, I know this is just the start of the worrying, but with all my heart I pray that you see one or two beautiful heartbeats at your scan


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Erika just wanted to send you and DF a big  , thinking of you honey sending tons of    .

********** and Lee just want to wish you a huge congratulations I am tryely pleased for you's.    

Katrina


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

So very happy for you, you've waited such a long time for this news  Good things do happen and will continue to. You deserve it.

          

   CONGRATULATIONS JULIE AND LEE!!!!!!!    

        

All our love for a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!!!!!!

H & DH xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Julie and Lee,

                           

As I said to you this morning, I am just so so pleased for you both.  Your news really made my day today... I went into work and told everyone about it and they all send huge congrats too!!

You both so deserve this...sending you loads of         for a very happy and healthy nine months.

So much love to you both...take care..

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry to gate crash guys ~ just wanted to add my congrats !

JULIE & LEE ........... Me & Matt are just over the moon for you this is the best news we have had all year ! 
I am chuffed to bits of you both well done you   

Thinking of you loads sending truck loads of sticky vibes ~ stay put little one you have the best mummy & daddy ever !!!

Sara & Matt xxxxx​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah julie, you sound so happy hun, and so you should   roll on the 15th     your post made me laugh, the way you wrote it sounded like george michael was going for a scan the same day as you and i was thinking whats that all about 

erika..soooo thinking of you hun..was out early this morning over the fields with the dog and i was thinking of both you and julie as the sun was coming up in a beautiful sunrise..was thinking about the sun rising on your very different feelings. hang on in there hunny, we are all holding your hand through these next truly horrible days    

kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Morning everyone   


Erica - Just wanted to know that I'm thinking of you and sending masses of           your way.  I hope you are managing to get through this horrible week okay.  And, we are definitely all on the side of the X-ray lady.......... 

Julie - Your post made me laugh too - I'd love to see George with a little bump!!!  Once again, I'm so happy that this worked for you both.  On a selfish note you've given me inspiration too as I was in a similar situation to you last year with ovulating before E/C.

Holly - How was your weekend?  Hope the sun shone!  It's great to hear that you can now move on to stimming - I have such a good feeling for you this time around as well.  It is definitely going to work.         

KJ - How early did you get up??!!!!  To my shame I don't actually know what time it gets light as I don't normally get up til 8 or 8.30.  How are things with you?  Any more news on the adoption?

Molly - I hope you are feeling okay.  Your weekend with friends sounds perfect - my favourite kind of weekend in fact - good friends, lots of food and lots of drink!!

Jilly - I hope everything's good up north!  I think I've lost track a bit - when are you planning to start IVF?  I need a cycle buddy for the New Year!

Kelly - How are those twinnies doing?  Any more news on the job/ job seekers allowance front?

Starr - I think I might need to come to you soon for some holiday advice - desperately want some winter sun but have very little money - any ideas?!

Sair - How are you?  I hope school isn't working you too hard!

Candy -    Hope all is good with you and Jacob.

Moomin - Big hello to you and Megan as well.  She really is a super-cutie.  You must be lookimg forward to your first christmas as a family.

Petal -   How are things with you? Any more treatment planned?


Catwoman - Hope work is being kind to you.  Can't be long now though!

Jess -    Hope all is well out there in sunny (or not so sunny) Suffolk.

As for me, I'm still waiting for the GP/path lab/fertility clinic to sort their acts out as it is all becoming rather farcical.  We thought we had finally got there but then the clinic phoned to say my DH's syphilis result was missing, so he will now have to get that redone.  The funny but slightly distressing thing is that she also left a message on his work phone to tell him that - he's just praying no-one else picks up his messages!

Being the impatient kind of person I am I have started putting plan C (now plan B) into action too, which involves going for IVF at either the Lister or ARGC in London (if this first cycle doesn't work) and am going to an open eveing at the Lister next week.  It's not that I am being unduly pessimistic about the NHS IVF it's just that I really do believe that immune issues are my problem and that I need to give myself the best chance by going somewhere which will address them as part of the IVF, but realise it is silly not to take up my free go in the meantime.  

Anyway, need to get on with some work I guess - need to earn some serious money if we really do need to go for the ARGC or Lister!!!

Lots of love to everyone

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Definitely leave it...............it's good to giggle!!  

Rachel xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh  we won't!
Having you in Birmingham once was enough    
Haven't you heard the saying once bitten twice shy   
And by the way the venue suited the style of your dancing  

Big     to everyone, I am thinking of you & had a   when I read your messages to me. I appreciate all of your thoughts &   but it's not looking good for a number of reasons now. I hope to be back posting properly soon, I do   just can't get my head around everything at the moment.

Take care, love to all

Erica.xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Erica –                       

Big hellos and loves to everyone else.

All fine here. Just up to my doo-dahs in it, as if my doo-dahs weren't droopy enough.

Five and a half working days, and counting...

Lots of love,
Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erica sweetheart not had a chance to post for a couple of days so sorry for the delay in this post to you. Am so so so sorry to hear your news, can't imagine what that must  have been like for you especially after waiting so long for it in the first place. Am hoping and praying for good news for you cos if anyone deserves it its you. Fat lady not on stage yet!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie


Well done, what amazing news! Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy and a boring old non alcoholic Xmas!! It'll be your best one yet, next year will be better!!

So happy for you both, lots of love Shazia xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica you take all the time you need, praying the other numbers of reasons isn't any spotting   

Shazia when do you find out if the recipient of your eggs was or wasn't sucesful, as guessing uinless they froze them, they woudl have given birth by now ?

Will be thinking of you for next few weeks Julie, everything crossed fo rthe 15th

Molly you ok ?

Kim you are very quiet at the moment 

Cx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Erica - Just read your latest post.  Thinking of you        

love, Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Julie, as you know - I'm just soooooo chuffed for you & Lee - just can't wait for you to be able to tell b$tch ex-boss!


Erica, hunny, so gutted by your news, still hoping for a miracle bit of good news - the only thing I can think of that might help is that my NHS scan only showed the 2 follicles when I actually had 5, so mistakes can be made by human error.

I know though that this is a slim chance but everyone here is really, really rooting for you - I just couldn't believe it when I read your post, so God knows how you must be feeling - really hope you get some definite answers soon.

Jilly - thanks for PM, will reply at weekend - work just sooooo busy, sodding Christmas Fair after school tomorrow night & performances coming up - I have the class from hell at the moment, too!


LOve to everyone else, will try & catch up at the weekend, sorry!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

wow **********, i'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you.  have been following your treatment and couldn't be happier for you and lee.  i so knew you would get your bfp.  oh wow, i'm so happy for you, you lovely lady you!
and are you copying me!!!!!!??      nuffield, bfp and...............i'm going to see george michael on friday 15 dec at wembley!!  do you think we will be sitting next to each other??  what a small world.  have you got the latest cd?  i got it with tesco vouchers.
loads of love and hugs to you and lee.  it's the fabest news.

erika, i'm with jess, loads of human errors, ain't hearing no fat ladies singing.  you look after yourself and do whatever you need to do.  the biggest of hugs to you.

holly down under, hoping your cycle is going swell.  loads of love to ya.  keeping everything crossed for a fab cycle.

am i allowed to mention the c word!!  i've just got harvey's christmas presents this week and i'm more excited than he is!!  he would just like some wrapping paper to crinkle and chew!!

loads of love to all your lovelies.
crxxxxxx

ps is there virtual christmas cards we can send to each other on ff??


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Yup Erica - we are all so very much thinking of you  

Julie - loads of happy  to you both    

Jess - can imagine that school life is completely chaotic at the mo!  Always look fwd to an update full of hilarious details from you  

Claire - soooooooooooo pleased you've only 5 days left 

KJ - MWAH and  

Jilly - loved your details about the weekend and of course Erica's reply!  Only 30 days to go hunny 

Molly - was it a good weekend   Sounded perfect!

Rachel - it may not be cheap to fly here but it would be cheap once you got here and YES we have ^sun^ for a winter break away!!!  Really hope you get this ridiculous situation sorted soon.  It can't surely get any worse... can it??  Don't even get me started about the inapprorpriateness of that phone call    Think you v wise to have Plan C coming into play....

Starr - hun have missed you!  Good to see you back lovely!!

Candy - you and little J ok loves?

Sair big   sweets!!  

Caroline - what utterly faberoooney news!!  Well done darlin!  Hope you both keep well and you are taking it easy!  Little miracle 

Hello Moomin, Megan, Kelly, Jammy & Dodger and Oliver!!

CR - really hope you're coping ok with juggling all those balls in the air hun!!

Petal - did I see you    

Big, big  to everyone not mentioned!

All fine here.  Last weekend was a blast.  Loved every minute of it and was so relieved the witch didn't show until after we were home.  She was a *itch from hell and I guess that is to be expected with the meds but it's not acceptable to be woken twice in the night so much pain!  Happy to be getting on with things and moving to the next stage.

Babysitting fabbie neice tonight - she's not well with a cold at the moment and said to her mummy just now - holly, cuddles & stories later... aaah bless, just wanna eat her up!  

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks Holly x
Erica hoping and praying things will be fine for you monday x 

Julie are you off cloud 9 yet ...saw George last sunday i'm wearing my feeling funky t-shirt  

thanks for the congrats messages but looks like all over again for us ......was completly expecting it this time so not such a shock going for a scan but i'm sure it will just confirm things all symptons seemed to have disappeared ...don't feel bad was soooo expecting it right better go....just feel i've let dh down again  and again and again told him he need's younger woman to hold onto his babies 
oh Jess we have sodding christmas fair today too  xxx

yes no heartbeat looks like happened 2 days ago   oh bu**er !
mr r has been fantastic ..Julie did you know sue and dominque left d is at the chaucer!!!
Petal what you up to these days ??xxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

morning everyone,hope your all good this morning

am trying to get on more but it does not seem to happen

holly-hi,yes it is me  back again

all you ladies that are going to see george michael,i went on wednesday and you are going to have a great time it was brill.

julie-wow is all i can still say,i bet you still cant believe it.i am so pleased for you.hope your cold goes soon.take it easy

ck6-oh no my lovely,i am so sorry.i cant believe it . 

sorry i cant do any more personals got to go to work 

lots of love

petal b


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CK6 - so sorry sweetheart  

Erica - Thinking of you and praying for good news.    

My GP friend I told you about in the summer couldn't see a heartbeat on the first scan, HCG wasn't rising fast enough and she was bleeding - well she is now 22 1/2 weeks pg - so there is still some hope. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

How lovely to 'see' you Murtle    

CK6 - Sorry to read your news - Its still hard even if you are expecting it 

Love to all 
Looby xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Looby

Looks like I've got a lot of catching up to do.

Just been browsing the gallery - gorgeous piccies of Katie. She is utterly adorable.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

caroline so sorry hun, life is so cruel, thinking of you xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Caroline
I'm so very, very sorry to read your news   
My thoughts & best wishes are with you at this very sad & difficult time   
Take care sweetheart, lots of love to you.

Erica.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just want to send       to Erica - thinking of you lots sweetie. Wish I could take all this worry away from you my love....why is life so bloody cruel?!!!   Hang on in there lovely....praying for better news on Monday.   

Also   to Caroline. So sad to read your news...I don't know what to say, except I'm thinking of you. 

Hi to Murtle - lovely to "see" you on here. Hope you're okay...How's your brother? 

Special     to Holly for this time round... thinking of you!

Love to all you other lovelies....  and  special  for Julie - our little ray of   at the moment - just great to have something happy to focus on at the mo...

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I've kicked myself up the  & will do a quick catch up before I finish for the weekend. Just because I'm going through a difficult time doesn't mean I can leave my mates  I hate it when I'm not up-to-date with everyones news so here goes............................

Jilly -    Can't believe you haven't been bragging to the girls about your trophies this week   There is no way that you would miss a chance to blow your own trumpet!
Moomin - Great video of Megan  what an absolute darling she is.
Petal - Welcome back, hope all is well with you   
Candy - Thanks for looking for me  you're a sweetheart, I didn't mean to keep everyone waiting. I've no spotting at all but funny pains.
Sair - I only get by because I know you are all here for me  Hope all is well with you & the twins.
Starr - You searched too, thank you   Hope you're ok & have a good weekend.
Looby - Your prayers are very much appreciated   & I shall continue to say a few over the weekend. Love to you & Katie.
Holly - Sorry you've had a painful   but hey this will be your last one for a very long time so who cares! Good luck for bloods & scan on Weds      & thanks for e-mail, I'll be in touch next week.
Julie - Ahhhhhhhhh    you have fun up there my darling you deserve it. Love to you & Eric   Good luck for your scan on the 15th  hope George's goes well too   
Struthie - Not far to your stone   well done you.
Catwoman - You do so much for me mate    I appreciate your advice & honesty. Thanks for your pm, I've done what you said   Hope you & twins are ok, just 4 days left I think   You only part time next week then?
Molly -  hope you're ok sweetheart & had a fun weekend with your friends.
Katrina -  how are you?
KJ - Thank you for thinking of me whilst watching a beautiful sunrise  I'm sure you can imagine my emotions at the moment. Hope all is well with you & a big sloppy   for the gorgeous Caleb.
Jess - Good to "see" you posting again  I know what you are saying about human error, we've got the slimmest of chances but I guess miracles do happen   Enjoy your   fair & time spent with the class from hell   
CR - No the fat lady isn't singing & hopefully will stay  Bet you loved buying Harvey's Christmas  Virtal cards, I'll see what I can do.
Shazia - Hope you're ok & that Lainey has settled into a routine for you   
Murtle - Ah so good to see you hun have   How are you? And your brother? Can't wait to catch up on all of your news. Thanks for your GP friends story it's give me hope over the weekend     
Rachel - Hope no-one listens to DH's messages   Good on you for putting plan c into action, cover all angles. You use your free go & hopefully you won't need your back-up plan but it's always a good   to have one. 

Love & apologies to anyone I've forgotten. Thanks for all of your messages I am really touched by all of the support & love I feel from you all    It's going to be a long weekend but I'm hanging onto that bit of hope     "See" you all Monday, have a good weekend.

Erica.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Molly

His wedding went ahead as planned. It was a very emotional day...I wept buckets during their first dance as there was a possibility he may not be able to walk again after the op. They couldn't go on honeymoon so came to stay with me for a week. I made sure they were both pampered and spoilt rotten for the week. His operation was a week after and seemed to go ok. They removed the tumours on the outside of the spine and drained the one on the spinal cord. He recovered really well and was up onto his feet within days, much to everones relief. However, his symptoms have returned recently and he is currently back in hospital. They have rescanned him and we are waiting for news. Was hoping to hear from them this afternoon but the consultant hasn't done his rounds yet.

I am sorry to read that you have been having such a hard time of it lately. I hope things are back on track for you and DP. This IF lark really does take it's toll and can break even the strongest of us. 

Special congratulations to the lovely Julie - fantastic news sweetie  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey whats this a friday night IUI roll call - everybodys online 

erika - will be thinking of you very much this weekend and crossing all our fingers toes and paws that there is good news on mon    

ck6 - so so sorry hunny, like looby says, even if you're expecting it, its still horrid and hard  big love 

murtel - lovely to see you, you've been gone a long time! glad thr wedding went well, hope your bro gets better soon

I'm going out for a girls night tonight  feeling good with my new outfit courtsey of the personal shopper  got to get in the bath in a mo..have been out at Calebs gun dog class and am FREEZING cold..so much standing about  Caleb nearly got himself run over yesterday, god my heart went into my mouth as he bolted out of the end of my mums drive towards the main rd ..but good as gold he took the corner and kept to the path instead of going in the road and i shouted at the top of my lungs 'STOP!!!!' he stopped, looked at me and I lifted my hand in the air and he did a long distance sit and stayed till i got to him to put the lead on..PHEW! Scary moment, but shows the training has paid off 

right got to go and warm up

big love to all   

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys... I am starving went to some village christmas celebrations, lights being switched on tonight as it said that there was fair rides for the kids starting from afternoon and a hog roast and lone behold, nothing really starts till 6 .... at 4 I was there waiting for my hog roast, only to be told to come back at 5.30 at the earlist, you know when you have your heart set on eating something, what am I going to do ? lol

Murtle, great to hear from you, Glad the operation went well, the wedding must have been so hard on everyone, so sorry to hear hes back in hospital though, thinking of you didn't want to ask about your brother, and how are you bearing up my sweet ?

Have a good night KJ

Erica a quick catch up       thinking of you this weekend and hoping for good news monday  

I am sorry Caroline

Holly, we are both grand thank you for aksing   ouch the witch sounded very painful, but g;ad she came, now she can go on holiday for a minimum of 9months x

Love to all have great weekends

Cx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hello All,hope everyone is well.

Don't get chance to post at all nowadays but occasionally get a chance to read and catch up with how everyone is doing at silly o'clock at night. Just saw Julies fab news and I am absolutely delighted for you sweetie. So glad you can look forward to a brilliant year next year.
Getting on fine here with my little handsome prince. We are having an absolute ball every day.  

Lots of love especially to Molly, Kelly, Holly, Candy, KJ, Jillypops, Julie, Rachel,Starr, Prof W, Erika &
Moomin

Julesxxxxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

Ck6, so sorry to hear your sad news.  Don't beat yourself up, you're lovely!  Be kind to yourself.  Keep in touch.  Loads of love n hugs to you.  None of this is easy!

Erika, thinking of you so much.  so glad you sounded so positive in your last post.  sending you vast and vast amounts of positive cyber vibes for this coming week.  you must be feeling the positive energy we are all sending to you....

Holly, glad the witch has done her stuff and you can get on and upwards lovely.  

 julie lovely (hope you are taking it easy despite getting excited amount the upcoming concert!), jess, candy, molly, kj, kelly, sair, jilly, catwoman, moosey and vil, and everyone else i've missed.

Get to go, harvey is poorly this weekend and he is keeping me busy bless him.
crxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Caroline - so sorry to read your post   I really hope that you're doing ok.  It's unfair to have to experience this again and again.  I hope you know  you are very much in our thoughts and I hope too that it won't be long before your little treasure who desperately wants to be with you is with you once and for all 

Erica - precious friend  thinking of you so very much and praying to whomever it is up there that you're gonna get good news today          

Murtle - so lovely to see you too!!  Been thinking of you and your brother over the past wee while.  Everything crossed here for good news post op and that he will go from strength to strength.  What an emotional time it's been 

CR - Harvey better now?  Hope so hunny!

Miss Jules - great to 'see' you!!  What an absolute cherub you have - he looks like a little pixie in your pic!  Good to hear you're loving every minute of him and having lots of adventures!!

Julie - big xx's to you hunny and hoping that the nasty cold has done an about turn and *uggered off now!!  As for you and George scanning together on the 15th - ALRIGHT  !!!

KJ - hope you enjoyed your Friday night!!

Candy - your post made me   I could picture you all of a dither not knowing what to do hanging about in the cold or bothering off without your hog roast in a hump!  Hope you both enjoyed your night despite the faffing about!!

Molly - hope your week goes well and thanks hun for wonderful pm  

 to Starr, Claire, Looby, Petal, Shazia, Jilly, Jess, Rachel, Kelly, Moomin, and all the other fab ones I've not mentioned!

All continues to be well here.  No news but feeling a bit guilty as SIL/BIL have loads on the next couple of weeks and wondered if we could help them out with looking after the kids and staying over.  Unfortunatley the timing couldn't be worse... so we've said no but I hate feeling like I've let them down....  Starting to feel slightly apprehensive for Weds mornings scan... deep breaths Holly,     deep breaths.....
  

Masses of  
H


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Holly don't feel like you have let them down, you do so much for your family and as KJ says "Eyes on the prize" will be thinking of you Wednesdaya nd hoping for lots of lovely juicy follies as I can't think of a better christmas gift this year as very long overdue !

Erica not sure I will be able to concentrate today, I just holding out for some good news at last as you deserve it  

KJ   

Jules love that photo, so cute, do you think you can make Feb real life meet ?

LOve to all Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

erika thinking of you very much hunny       

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erica lots of love and      positive thoughts for you today.

Shazia xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Morning (just!)

Erica thinking of you xxx

You too Caroline, am here if you want to call, up to you hun xxx

Julie still smile every time I think of you, can't wait to hear outcome of scan. Give George my love  

Holly hello my lovely, hows things over the other side? My friend has been back about a month now and I really miss her, can't get my head round the fact I may never see her again. Funny how people have an impact on you, only really knew her well for a short time  . Anyway, I digress, masses of love and luck for Wed. xx

Kelly not heard from you in a while hope all well with you and that the twins are just knackering you out!!

Jilly hows u hun? Hope the wrist is getting better. Bet it will be a weird Xmas for you this year without having all the pub activities etc to organise. Enjoy sweetie xxx

Hi Candy, thanks for asking about the other e/s lady as it reminded me to ring Woking (about to do it!). We went back there a couple of weeks ago but the nurse tht dealt with all my tx was off sick so couldn't ask her, she is meant to be going off on maternity leave this week so must pull my finger out and call her. Will let you know. Cuddles to J xx

Jess how did the xmas fair go? We went to Toby's on Sat too, bless them   We have the Xmas concert next week too but I already know all the songs as T insists on singing them ALL the time so will be able to get up on stage and sing along!! Glad you are feeling better hun xxx

Catwoman not long now!!!! xxxx

Sorry brain gone to mush now so apologies to all others have forgotten - not intentional. 

Lainey is doing well - bless her she has very bad colic and we have had some very difficult days and evenings (don't believe it is just in the evenings IT IS NOT!!!!!) It is very hard and tiring but I keep reminding myelf that it is not forever. When she is not suffereing she is a delight, very beautiful (biased I know   ) with a gorgeous smile. Toby adores her and is soooooo good when she is screaming blue murder by trying to distract her. When these three (lainey, my sisters boy Rufus, and my brothers daughter, Robin) grow up  he is going to be in his element!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been on over the w/e !! Been quite poorly  with a bug thats doing the rounds,every muscle in my body hurts.I am also having a bit of a prob having to be sick every blummin morning.I will be seeing my m/w next week so will ask her what she reckons.

To top that off my face looks like someone has poured acid on it!!!  I have had LOTS of facial hair around the chin and on my neck since getting pg and I really started to notice it and it was bugging me,so I bought some senitive hair removal cream,did a test patch,fine and dandy.So the next day I did the rest and now it looks terrible,my face is so sore and the skin is ssooo dry.I hate being a woman sometimes!!! 

Erica-been thinking of you loads hunny,I am hoping and praying for that miracle heartbeat to show up for you sweetie,you dont deserve to be going through this  we are all here for you!!

Julie-I hope you did no lifting when you put your crimble tree up     what date is your scan hunny??

Shazia-aaaww poor Lainey with colic.Oli had that quite bad,and your right its not forever but it does take it out of you.Look after yourself and the gorgeous girlie. Im ok thanks hun thanks for asking,growing bigger by the day!!

Miss Jules-I love the pic of your little monkey  so lovely to hear that you are enjoying him. you go girl!!!

Kj-you ok hunny?? any more contact from the adoption people?? suppose its just a waiting game now isnt it??!!

Molly-you ok babes

Murtle-lovely to "see" you aroung again sweetie,hope your ok??

Moomin-hows you and Megan all ready for xmas!!??

Starr-did you ever hear anything about that other job??

Candy-awww fancy going early and getting no grub eh??!! 

Holly-now young lady    please dont go feeling guilty for nor not helping your family out cos of the timing.YOU are the most important person at the mo and you need to focus all your energy on that. I will be thinking of you on weds    keep us posted hun 

Caroline-I am so utterly sorry to read your news sweetie,cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling,thinking of you loads 

Big loves to all

Must go as my back is killing me !!

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh i just want to *scream* how unfair this is on you erika. i'm so so so sorry hunny, nothing i can say will make anything better but i'm truly devastated for you i really am. big love to you both 

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Oh Erica I'm so so sorry sweetie, its just so cruel.

Sending you huge amounts of   and tons of    

Shazia xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Jilly  

Erica-how totally unfair to have gotten this far and been through so much for it to be taken away from you so soon. I am thinking of you sooo much hunny ,as is everyone.We are all here for you. Take care sweetie!!       

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly thanks for the update

Erica  - I am so sorry you have had to go through this, why is life so unfair.  Sending both you and your DF loads of love and hugs.  As Kelly says we are all here for you.

Take care Hun

Loads of love

Moomin
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH     
Life just sucks sometimes 

Erica - so sorry it wasnt good news today 

Looby xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I can't believe the news and am so so so sorry for you Erica, I know nothing any of us can say can make a difference to the pain you are feeling, just wish things were different Cx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

too upset for words at Erica's tragic news. Why is that someone so lovely and so loved has to go through so much s**t?


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

So _very_ sad and upset to read your news Erica. Just devastating to have to endure this loss after everything you've been through to get this far.   

You are such a wonderful person and a great support to everyone on here and it is bl00dy awful to see you having your dream cruelly snatched away. There's nothing any of us can say that will help I know, but I'm sure you can feel the love we all have for you.     

We're here when you need us. 

Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Dearest, loveliest Erica

None of us can make sense of this.  It's cruel and unfair.  How I wish there was something I could do to relieve you from the utter hell you're going through.

Very much in our thoughts and here whenever you need us 

All our love to you both,
Holly & DH


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Erica - I am so so sorry to read your news honey....it is just so unfair.  Sending you and your DF loads of    Thinking of you.

Caroline -    Thinking of you loads at this sad time...remember we are here for you.

Holly - wishing you loads of luck for Wednesday's scan hun...     I'm sure everything will be just fine!  Don't you dare think you have let your SIL/BIL down...you are number one at the moment girl...you must put yourself first.

Kelly - really sorry to hear you have been unwell...hope you are feeling a bit better today.  Hope your skin is less sore too...poor you  

Julie - you organised person you...Christmas pressies wrapped already...I am very impressed!!!!!  Hope your cold is on the way out and you have been able to enjoy your hols.

Shazia - so pleased to hear Lainey is doing well.  Enjoy Toby's Christmas concert...we've got ours on Weds.  I must say I will be glad when it is over....I was wide awake the other night at 4am with songs from the school play going round and round my head...it really was sending me   

Jess - hope you are not being driven to distraction with all the Xmas preparations.  Roll on the 20th!

Much love to Candy, Molly, Moomin, Struthie, Jilly, kj and anyone else I've missed.

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just popped on hoping to see good news....

Oh Erika sweetheart... i'm so sorry. Life can be so cruel and heartless at times. You so don't deserve this pain and i'm sending you such love to try and help you through. At the moment the world is a dark and nasty place... one day the light will come back and you will feel a little better. Please take the time to grieve and deal with this nightmare. If you need anything then just holler.

Sending you and dh loads of love

Starr xxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Just popped on to see news of the lovely Erica - so, so sorry hun, just can't imagine what you're going through right now, how v v cruel.

Thinking of you loads - you're a tough cookie & I know you'll get through this but please take some "time out" to get over this.  We're all here for you & really wish we could take the pain away.  



Holly - how are you hun?  Not quite sure whereabouts you are on this cycle?  I know it's soon though!

Julie - are you still grinning from ear to ear?!  Heard on telly today that you need to eat lots of veg & chocolate when pregnant!!!!! Presumably not at the same time!  Thanks for Christmas card!  One coming to you in next few days!

KJ - How are you & that naughty Caleb   I love his cheeky antics - they're so dull if they're good all the time!  
My Mum's neighbour had her 3yr old golden retriever put down as he had a tumor on the liver & was absolutely distraught, (before that she had 2 dobermen), she's now got a Westie puppy called Betty!!!  She's a real little minx - I'm not overly fond of little dogs but she's fab & v cheeky!


Well, school is driving me mad at the moment - trying to do an angel dance when you've got a class of 30 & only 9 are girls is not easy - the boys keep saying "I don't want to be a fairy" & I keep trying to explain that they are in fact angels!!! 
All they want to talk about is which Playstation games they're getting for Christmas - grrr... 

I've had horrendous irritable bowel syndrome recently - sorry tmi (probably from trying to get the  little bu$$ers to dance in the style of an angel!) so tonight I had colonic irrigation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It was v v scary!

Basically the outcome is that I must not eat anything I like or drink alcohol & then I'll be ok!  
(Apparently I've got a bad case of candida & IBS - oh yippeee!)  I'm sure the ivf drugs have made everything a lot worse so that's a real bummer! (No pun intended!)

After spending most of the last 5 years not drinking cos of ttc I was just enjoying a few bevvies again - we all go to the pub on a Friday straight after work, so by 4pm I've had a delicious whisky & lemonade!!  Not to mention the odd glass of wine at home - guess I'll be giving everyone a lift to all the Christmas parties, oh what fun!


Anyway, must go - love to Sair, Rachel, Starr, Jilly, Kelly, Claire, Shazia, CR, CK6 & everyone else!
Mwah Mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Erica

I am so very sorry to hear your news.  After everything you have been through I can't believe life has been so cruel as to snatch your joy away from you.

My heart goes out to you and DF.

lots of love
Murtle  
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Erica I am so sorry to hear your news,its so unfair xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

erica-i am so so sorry  to read what has happened.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Erica

I'm so, so sorry to read your news.  It is just too unfair for words.



Lots of love Rachel


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

ohhhh erika, i am so very sad to hear your news.  it just sucks this fertility stuff.  so cruel.  no words will ease your pain, but i am thinking of you so very much and sending the biggest hugs to you and dh.

julie, i might draw up a banner for the concert "George scan with me!" and you'll pick me up in the crowd!!  not long to go now....
you are oh so organised with having your tree up and pressies wrapped!

holly, no bad feeling on the family thing, you have to concentrate on you for now!  good luck for today/tomorrow whatever it is down there for you!!

jess, sorry to hear about the ibs and no whiskey's for you.  did the colonic hurt   ?  do you see your 'stuff' going down a tube?!  

harvey still poorly, just narrowly escaped him going to hospital today with dehydration because he had the tiniest of wees in 24hrs just in time.  he has vomiting, high temperature, conjunctivitis, ear infection, eczmea, chest infection, teething, poor thing.  he hasn't kept anything much at all down since saturday lunchtime.  still we have been able to cuddle up on the sofa under a blanket and watch cbeebies together, which beats working and creche!  hopefully i can get more dioralyte down him tomorrow.  and we can give the doctors a miss for one day.  all though, he is a very very good looking doctor!!!

love to all you lovelies and most especially to erika and ck6. 
crxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Erica-still thinking of you hunny   

Cr-awww poor baby.I had that prob with Oli when he was ickle. Have you tried the small medicine syringes  I used to sneak water into Oli that way,you just have to keep doing it every few mins and it helps them th re hydrate.

Hope evertone is ok

I am feeling much better,thanks for all your lovely get well wishes  the soreness on my face is better too.

I got my tree up yesterady and finally  like I am getting somewhere. 

Got to dash cos its Olivers school xmas play  he is a carol singer !! His version of Jingle bells is Jingle bells.batman smells  etc...... so that shouls be fun.

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls

Erica      

Candy, I rang Woking and yes the lady did have a successful delivery, thank god, but I don't know the sex, didn't ask actually cos not too sure I want that much info. Just really pleased for her. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yet again I need to say  to all of you lovely ladies for your wonderful messages, continuing support & love that you send my way. I do "feel" it & it means so much to me to know that you are there for me   I'm struggling to post in fact I'm struggling to do most things at the moment  as you can appreciate. Special thanks to Jilly for posting everytime I am unable to   you're a good girl really,   but I'd be lost without you.

Just to update you, my scan Monday revealed no heartbeat again    The embryo implanted, the sac & yolk formed but it suddenly stopped developing & no-one knows why. It obviously wasn't meant to be which I can accept but that doesn't make it any easier to deal/cope with. We were told that I will miscarry within the next 4 weeks   I have to go back to the hospital next Thursday & get scanned by the ACU & x-ray departments to see how things are, if they are moving. With it being so close to Christmas  (sorry KJ!) I then get a choice. I can a) leave it to happen naturally over Christmas, b) take tablets to bring it on or c) get booked into hospital the week before Christmas   Not a choice I want to make but one I'll have to.

DF has taken it very hard & watching him is breaking my  He is being so brave, supportive, loving towards me yet his face tells a very different story. We are having to tell people of the pregnancy & miscarriage in one go which is   everyone. We kept the pregnancy   because we wanted to reach the "safe" time. I didn't want to tell work but have had to which really upset me. I'm a very private person & have kept everything that I've done from them. Because I could miscarry at anytime I've had to come clean. 

The hospital explained everything in detail & did as much as they could for us   I have been told about the pain to expect & the things I will loose. I've been told to start wearing a towel now & to get home & go straight to bed when it starts. It all seems particularly cruel as we know it's over & yet still have to wait for the miscarriage. I just pray that my body does it naturally & very very soon. The hospital did say that it hadn't moved from the previous week so they didn't expect me to miscarry in the next week  We need it & we need it now so that we can grieve properly, close the chapter & try to begin to move on. 

Our 1st IVF failed at  last year so we've decided that this really isn't our time of year. We've had a truly awful year that has finished as it started. Our dream seems as far away as ever  & it's very dark where we are now. However, I know that the light will appear at the end of the tunnel soon      & I can't wait for that time. 

Sorry for no personals today, I am thinking of you all & will catch up soon. Must send        to Holly for a cycle that is going really well & will continue to do so & some more      for Julie Angel for next Friday when you get to see Eric, don't worry everything will be fine (& I haven't been wrong yet have I).

Take care all,

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

to Erika. So sorry that you have to go through this.
 to everyone else. I'll catch up with you all soon -  we have had no internet connection for awhile so need to read quite alot of posts.
 to you all.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

erika hun, my heart is breaking for you  i'm so sorry you are having to be put thru this, i'm not surprised you are struggling...is there no way they can do a D&C now ..i dont understand why you have to wait for so blummin long 
theres nothing more i can say to be much help really but I am thinking of you loads...keep your eyes on the end of that tunnel sweetie, the lights are there waiting, along with happier times  

kj x biggest mwahs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica 

Hunny I was in  reading your post.You are such a lovely person and do not deserve this!! It must be so hard at the minute as you have got to wait for this chapter of your life to close before you can move on. Make sure if you are worried about the situation that you contact them to see of they can help re the bleeding.You are such a brave,caring person and my heart goes out to you and DF at this hard time. 

                   ^Cuddle​^

Lots of love

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erica sweetheart this is breaking my heart so cannot begin to guess how it must be affecting you both. You sound so brave but am sure you don't feel it.

Wishing for happier times for you soon       

Shazia


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Erica how really awful for you.    Like KJ says, seems so awful to have to wait for it to "happen", especially when you know the outcome.

I hope your work are being fantastic & really taking good care of you - I'm assuming you're not there.  

I'm sure your DF will continue to be strong for you both, even if it is awful for him too - men somehow seem to manage that role (crap at most things but great when it really hits the fan!).

Try & focus on that light at the end of the tunnel - you WILL be able to cope with this eventually but it's bound to take time.  

We're all thinking of you & praying that your time is just around the corner - no one deserves to go through what you've been through.  

Take care, gorgeous girlie - we all love you loads!    

Mwah mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Erica

Like the others, I just feel absolutely devastated for you and to have to endure the agony of waiting for it to happen naturally must be unbearable.  No-one deserves this - especially not you.

I'm thinking of you and sending lots of love to you and your DF.

  

Look after yourselves

lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Erica
Your post is so terribly sad, I feel dreadful for you and DH. Stay close together and take care of each other during this difficult time.

Hugs to you  
Jules
xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Erika.... oh honey... that seems really harsh to you to sit and wait... can't you get the erpc earlier. It's an awful way for you to be... Sweetie i'm thinking of you loads.

Men try and be strong for us eh... we may moan about them but when things are bleak they're there to hold us and mop our tears even if they've got a lake inside them.... Sending you both loads of love xxxxx

Love S xxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Erica - you are an amazing woman and I can't tell you how proud I am of your strength, courage and dignity during this awful time.  Having to go thru it all with your work colleagues must have been utter torture when you are such a private person   I know they'll want to give you all the support they can, so I hope it has helped you in order to deal with the day to day.  A big  and to DF who my DH also sends his support to.  He read your post with big a big lump in his throat and very watery eyes...  we all feel for you so much 

CR - do hope Harvey is over his poorleyness.  Sounds worrying and hope v much you've got some fluids into him Kelly style.

Kel - hope you are feeling better too and rash all gone?

Julie - hope you are having a lovely break from work now, feeling well and counting down til next Friday    

Caroline - thinking of you 

KJ - as always   and Molly too!

Starr 

Catwoman - second last day 

Jess & Sair - hope school is starting to wind down a little bit....!!!

OK here.  I've another scan tomorrow.  My blood tests revealed that I'm stimming a lot so they bought the second scan forward a day or two  This adds weight to my argument that indeed my problem with my cycle is not premature ovarian failure but a completely dodgey imbalance. Overcoming this by doing the long protocol.  I'm on the highest amount of stims going so it doesn't surprise me that after shutting everything down first, then revving it up again has resulted in things happening a whole lot quicker than they anticpated as I've responded far better than they believed I would.    My only worry is that because things have moved on more quickly the smaller ones won't get a chance to develop as the bigger ones will suck up the drugs meaning they'll be at the right size earlier.... resulting in less eggs at EC.  Perhaps had I been on a lower dosage I may have bought things along more gently restulting in more at EC    But hey, what do I know?!!!  Really it doesn't matter - EYES are on the PRIZE - I promise KJ!!!!

xx's to everyone
H


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all okay on this horrible wet and windy day.

I don't really have much to say for myself but thought I would just say  

Erica and CK6 - Thinking of you both at this hard time.  

Julie - Hope you are enjoying your hols.  Has it sunk in yet?!

Holly - Sounds as though your follies are very eager to get on with things!  I hope your scan goes well tomorrow (or today UK time?).  Lots of     

kelly - Get well soon!!!

Big hellos to all the other girls - Jilly, Candy, KJ, Moomin, Molly, Sair, Jess, Starr, CR, Struthie, petal, catwoman, Miss Jules (Louis is looking very cute!!), Shazia and Bunbun

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi All

It's gone v quiet here - understandably.  Erica  darlin.

A little note to say that EC has been bought fwd to Monday.  

Loads of love to all and hope that you all have a good weekend.

H xxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

fab news holly sure there will be plenty of big juicers! how u feelin about it?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

loving the ticker holly 

   to erika

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Very best of luck to you Holly xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica ((Hugs)) words fail me.

Holly all crossed for MOnday sweetie Cx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Sorry been awol, been visiting my parents in Newcastle for pre-Christmas visit and also to help them sort out their wills which was a bit sad.... 

Just want to send more     to Erica. The being in limbo must be sooo hard hunny...I hope it will all be over soon sweetheart.    

Lots of      to Holly for Monday. It all sounds so good this time around and its just GREAT that its unlikely you've got premature ovarian failure! Those pulses sound just ace too  Take it easy lovely - and you were right to put yourself first.  

Love to all you other ladies, hope you're all okay.
Molly


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

All the very best for Monday Holly.


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

Just popped on to send the bestest of bestest of pos vibes to Holly for Monday.  Will be thinking of you and sending down under vibes on Sunday/Monday.  Will be looking forward to hearing your good news...

Erica, thinking of you and sending love too.  

crxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck lovely Holly - you won't be needing too many eggs cos it's going to work with a fresh cycle!

So glad it no longer looks like prem ovarian failure - that's really great news!

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Erica hope you are ok always here for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




Holly all the bestest luck in the world ...i've got everything possible crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Julie well done you for the BFP wonderful news would love to meet that baba one day   ..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

DD is 22 and came in the other day and said bf and I have something to tell you.......well my heart really sank to my socks !!! thought they were about to tell me bfp news....... thannkfully it was they are going to rent a house together (phew bit too early for me to hear other news ) so she is moving out friday it is T julie ..... not sure that i like him ! and ds is going to da da de da to his gf on   (sorry KJ) day ...

i am ok its all going on , got a lovely letter from mr r ..back on red wine !!!!! 
Oh Julie did you see dominque on baby against all odds  she took the blood of the bfp de lady ...
ds (4 years old) at school full time    told me he is an angel in the school play ... i asked again what are you in the play ...he said....an angel DERRRRRRRRRRRRR...oh great he's picked up chav !!!!
Molly special love to you hoping things are better now xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
KJ i really love your photo .......hoping 2007 is your year  
special love to all of you       
must go or dh will smack my BuM ...oh yes too much red wine ( made you smile though )  all my love caroline


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Been away in Wales for a few days, so apols for going awol...

Erica -        Thank you for your text, honey, wish there was something I could do or say to make things a little bit better. I think you're handling this with such strength and dignity, but it's absolutely heartbreaking. You have been, are, and will be very much in my thoughts over the coming days and weeks. You know that whatever any of us can do to help, we will.      

Gorgeous Holly - so glad I popped on in time to be able to wish you an absolute ton of                  for tomorrow! I have a very good feeling for you, and hope with all my heart that I'm right! Sending you loads of love across the miles - you have sooooooooooooooooooooo many people rooting for you on both sides of the globe. 

Caroline - I haven't had a chance yet to say how terribly sorry I was about your news      sending you lots of love.

Julie - oooooh............ not long now until you see the gorgeous Eric! Friday, isn't it? I'm so, so happy for you... can't wait for you to tell us what the scan was like!       

Jess - lovely to 'see' you, honey. How are you? Have been thinking about you a lot lately and wondering how you're getting on. Hoping so much that 2007 will be your year     

Jilly -     not long now before your IVF cycle starts! Blimey, if I can't wait, how must you be feeling?!

Huge loves as ever to the lovely Molly, Keemjay, Candy, Struthie, Rachel, Starr and anyone I've forgotten.

All fine here. Finished work on Thursday - believe it or not, I felt quite sad, end of an era and all that! Then, the day after, I went back 'home' to Cardiff, where my parents are buried (it's a journey I do a couple of times a year, and always at Christmas). I haven't really got upset for a few years now, as both died a long time ago, but I did this time. I just felt so sad that they would never meet their grandchildren. It's a beautiful, very peaceful graveyard, and DH and I stood there hugging each other in the dusk. I'm not normally into the supernatural or things like that, but I swear I felt Mum and Dad were with us. 
Saturday was more cheery - saw my Godmother (who was my mum's best friend), who'd been busy with the knitting needles - and a group of my oldest schoolchums, who'd all got together to wish me well. Couldn't stay long, as it turned out we had a minor crisis back in London - my neighbour couldn't get in to feed the cats, as we'd had the locks changed a couple of weeks ago (after I'd left my keys in the lock overnight    ) and had stupidly completely forgotten to give her a new set. She and her husband had assumed the door had stuck in all the rain we've been having, and had wasted an hour and a half of their Saturday morning trying to get in with WD40 and chisels...      I felt absolutely terrible. Thankfully, they saw the funny side (I hope!!!!) and I think the bottle of champers we bought them may have helped... mogs, however, did not see the funny side. Thankfully, they had access to fresh water and the outside, but they were very hungry and very, very angry with us when we finally got home!!! All in all, it's been a strange old weekend. 
Right, had best go, as the mogs are screaming for their breakfast, and I daren't refuse them anything at the moment...
Loads of love to you all,
Claire xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just popped on to wish the lovely Holly all the luck in the world for e/c tommorow... or is it today now for you honey ??  Eyes on the prize !!!

Claire aww poor moggie.. As for the graveyard i'm a great beliver is spirits staying with you... if you think they were then they probably were!!  xx

Julie enjoy work 2morrow... !!  I think it's only natural to be worried about the scan ( esp with the sad news on here sometimes!) However the odds are all with you honey and so are we.. so looking forward to hearing about 'Eric'  xx

Love to all... been a manic few weeks so been a bit lax on posting.. i do read it all but don;t quite get chance to post back. I'm thinking of you all... back soon xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Also popping on toe wish Holly luck for MOnday    

Julie like Starr says its hard not to worry with the sad news we often read on here, but that little embie is bedded in nicely, finger crossed for a lovely strong heartbeat

Love to all Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - Good luck for Monday, will be thinking of you

Julie - Thanks for your text Hun, sorry haven't had a chance to reply.  But we are all fine, Megan still has her cold but it is getting to the snotty stage!!!  But now think I have got it as have had a sore throat all day     

Kelly - How are you Hun and those little twinnies, hope they are growing nicely    

Sarah - bet you are getting quite a little bump now - have to say I really miss my bump at times and feeling the baby kicking.    

Erica - How are you Hun?  I keep thinking of you, sending you loads of love and hugs    

KJ - so are you already for     ?  Sorry had to mention it !!!!

Big Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned.  

Have had my parents here this weekend which has been fab, as haven't seen them for 3 weeks.  Bought Megan yet another christmas present on Saturday, bought her the Leap Frog Baby Learn and Groove Activity Centre .... can't wait for her to be able to use it     

My brother called us the other night to announce they are expecting there second baby next Summer, the last time they announced my SIL was pregnant I was so jealous and cried loads as wanted it to be me, but fine this time.   

Right better go and check on my baby, who is asleep in her crib upstairs.

Catch you all laters  

  

Moomin
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie,have sort of been roped in to cooking dinner for michaels side of the family!! And I cant be arsed.

Holly-thinking of you loads hunny,cant wait to hear how e/c went     

Sorry its really quick

Love to all you beauties

Kelly


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quickie...sorry haven't chance to catch up properly at the mo....

Just wanted to let the lovely Holly know I have been thinking of you loads honey, hope all has gone well today.  Sending you loads of      ..remember those 4 words..

Big   to Erica - hope you are getting stronger each day matey...thinking of you.

Much love to everyone else...will try to do a proper post asap!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I honestly don't know where I would be without you and all the special messages and texts.  It feels so much easier to get thru all of this when you have the support of those who truly know what this journey is like.  Thanks doesn't really cut it - YOU'RE ALL FLIPPIN FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Julie - thanks so much for your lovely support  truly you are an Angel.  So much love and luck for Friday hunny, thinking of you loads too.

Erica - you too darlin.  Even in the midst of everything you are going thru you still manage to think of others.  You're remarkable and no words are enough to describe how wonderful you are 

Molly - thank you too hunny. Your messages always fill me with a real sense of calm.  There's something so wise and grounded about you, they always make me feel good  

KJ - MWAHS hunny

Starr - you are such a shining love.  Thanks hun and feeling good about you starting soon!!  Bring it on!!!

Claire - so relieved that you are finished work at last.  It's time now for a bit of you time and getting everything organised.  So hope you get a chance to rest up - that's if those moggies let you!  Did have a good giggle at your post - can just imagine how angry they were with you    As for the visit to your parents gravesite - I'm sure too that they were there and are indeed with you more often than you can know and I feel sure they've had a hand in selecting the right little poppets to send to you - so they have met, just on a different level   MWAHS for the weeks ahead and hoping we get to see you about on here too!!!

Jess - hey hunnypie!  Thanks for your pm loves.  Hope you're not feeling too deprived with the diet/alcohol restrictions - and time of year!!  I swear it's gonna bring you good things 

Caroline - I can so imagine your heart skipping a beat with that announcement... V pleased that it wasn't what you feared.  It sounds like you've got a busy time coming up with all they have on.  Hope you're ok darlin 

Jilly, Sair, Kelly, Moomin, CR, Shazia, Rachel, Candy and everyone else - THANK YOU for your posts.  

Pleased to say that things are OK here - phew.  As feared things didn't go entirely to plan due to the high dose of stims I was given.  It meant that I responded v quickly and my follicles developed way earlier than they should have.  The upshot was that when we went in for EC yesterday we had lost several good ones... however we did manage three and I refused to be dissapointed and decided to focus all my positive thoughts on them being beauties.  It must have worked along with all of your   vibes as the all important call came in about an hour or so ago and the upshot is that we got 100% fertilisation!!  We couldn't be happier with this result.  ET is tomorrow morning. 

It's a gorgeous day here so I'm planning on taking it easy in the sun.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx's


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - That is fab news that all 3 fertilised.  Congratulations.  All the best for Egg Transfer tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending you lots of spare                         

Just remember 'Eyes on the Prize'!!

Take care and all the best for your 2ww, 

Loads of love

Moomin
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Holly,and good luck for embryo transfer,hope the 2ww passes quickly xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

good luck holly xxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

WAYHAY!!!   Well done Holly & DH!! 100% fertilisation - just fantastic news!!!   So pleased for you both. Will be thinking of you tonight when you have ET. Glad that sun is shining - and it will continue to shine through the 2ww and beyond!       (And thanks for your lovely words   )

Julie - for a split second there I thought Eric had been renamed - then I remembered - DOH!  Friday is just going to be the most fantastic day for you sweetie, ENJOY! 

Erica - missing you, and hoping you are feeling your way through the dark... we are all with you every step of the way, holding your hand... 

Jilly - lots of      for you as you hop on the rollercoaster. 

Lovely to hear from you Catwoman. At last you have escaped the clutches of the evil bosom-stapling boss!  Your post brought a tear to my eye - it must be hard to know your parents will never see their grandchildren, but I'm sure they'll be with you in spirit...   Your Godmother sounds lovely - bless!  Poor little    - hope they've forgiven you now!

Moomin - you sound so happy it's lovely to see....been meaning to say for ages I loved your little video. Really summed up the struggle and the success! 

Caroline - hope you are doing okay.  It's great to see you posting on here again - we missed you!  So glad your DD's news wasn't the BFP news! 

Shazia - hope you and your little family are doing okay... 

Jess -   Hope you are not working too hard - that lovely  is fast approaching!

Kelly and Sair - hope you are both keeping well and bumps are growing nicely!  

Rachel - have you sorted that clinic out yet?   Hope they are behaving themselves now!  What about the private ones? Have you visited ARGC or the Lister yet? 

Murtle - thank-you for your update.   You sound like such a great sis to have - I'm sure your support is making the world of difference to your bro and his wife.  I hope he recovers from this next operation as well as the last, and that it will be a total success.    Good luck with your appt in January - hope the change in clinic brings a change in fortune for you, too. 

Lily -   for the brilliant list on the IVF thread! Hope all's well with you.

Struthie - how's things? 

Starr - welcome back mrs! 

Candy - how's things with you? Hope you're enjoying shopping for Jacob's pressies. Does he know what   's all about yet?

KJ -     - specially for you, hun! Is everything okay? You're awfully quiet... 

All okay in Mollyland - won't be on much in next 2 weeks as frantically busy working my  off before Xmas. Most pressies bought and wrapped though and cards all written. Can't believe I'm so organised - had to rush around and buy pressies on Xmas Eve last year - and didn't manage to send a single card! 
Going to try to enjoy it this year! 

Love to you all, and sorry if I've missed anyone.... 
Molly
x

PS. Do you remember when the site went down for a couple of weeks and we spoke about swapping details so we could keep in touch if it ever happened again? Well, a few people pm'd me their info and I've been meaning to pass it on for ages but with everything I've had going on it slipped my mind. Sorry   ... I will pm any of you that sent me your details with the details of the others who did in the next few days, so anyone who wants to be included, pm me! Thanks


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all

God I am so snotty   anywho

Holly-fanbloomintastic on your 3 fab eggies babe,and even better news that all 3 have fertilised    been thinking of you loads   tonnes of fairydust and squidgy love for transfer babe                

Julie-hows my angel? oants that your back at work eh??!! hopefully it will pass the time before fri scan   when you get to see Eric   and George of course   Sy Hello to Erica for me  

Moomin-I am fine ta chuck  just got the back end of a cold and cant seem to get warm.got m/w this afternoon so looking forward to that even though I am not sure what happens in this appointment,think its just check up after the 12 week scan etc... hows Megan doing?

Right big loves to all you lovlies,must go and do some clearing up in the kitchen

Kelly x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

How are you all doing?  Hope you're all well.

Holly - Lots more          for you for E/T.  Will be thinking of you this evening.  Definitley best to do as Zita says and get lots of rest so those embies can snuggle in.

Julie - Must be horrible being back at work after your time off.  Lots of      for Friday and enjoy George!  Do you think he'll sing "Last Christmas"?!  My fave christmas song ever - sad I know!!!

Molly - You sound super duper organised, Christmas wise!  My attempts at Christmas shopping keep turning into Christmas treats for me!  Will PM you with my details so can be added to list.  Thanks for asking about clinics.  Have visited the Lister for an open evening and have a consultation with them tomorrow - but really impressed so far.  Now need to work out what is going on with NHS clinic to see where we go from here (I feel a bit stupid though as I've already posted on their thread on the IVF board to say hello to all the other girls!)

Kelly (aka snotty!) - Hope you feel better soon and that appointment with Midwife goes well!

Erica - as ever, big loves to you.  You're in my thoughts and I really hope you are doing as okay as you can in the circumstances.

Jilly - Good luck with the 2nd Interview!!! 

Catwoman - Sounds as though you had a very emotional weekend - it must have been hard.  I hope you are able to enjoy your maternity leave though away from that stapler!

KJ -   Hope all is good with you.  As Molly says, you've been very quiet.

better go - off to make some healthy lentil soup for lunch.  Got to get back on track with my healthy eating - until Christmas anyway!

Big hellos to all not mentioned

Love Rachel  xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Well done Holly - all the best for tomorrow


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Well done Holly & DH - you superstars!!!!!

These are going to be the strongest embies ever!  Glad it's lovely & warm for you cos it was bloody freezing here today - luckily not my playground duty!!! Phew!

It's all a bit scary here at the moment as news has just broken that another 2 women have been found murdered - that's now 5.

It's about 2 miles from where I live that the last 3 have been found, one of which I am fairly certain was the aunt of a child I taught about 7 years ago. 

I'm not really frightened, just angry that anyone could do something so evil.  Ipswich is such a quiet, safe place & it just seems to have suddenly gone mad!  Someone was stabbed to death in one of the clubs on Sat & 3 people shot!!!! People just don't get shot here. 

We're supposed to be going into town with the people from work next week but I'm not sure I really fancy it now.

Hey, the only good thing is I've got another excuse not to go to the gym - it's right next to the red light district so it would be far too dangerous for me to use it! 


Anyway, that's enough of the gory stuff.

Molly good idea - I'll PM my stuff.  Please don't work too hard - you need some "me" time - you're too giving, try a little bit of "taking" once in a while, young lady!!! 


Julie - have a fab time with George - at first I thought you had a scan & that's what you'd called the baby!!!! Doh!  Then I realised that he probably couldn't sing "Last Christmas" just yet!!  


Erica - missing you loads, gorgeous gal!  Hope you get internet access sooooooooon!  Hope you & DF are feeling ok - thinking of you loads!


Jilly - how are you?  Are you missing the pub?  Would be a bit frantic at this time of year - probably better to be this side of the bar!!

Hi to Kelly, Shazia, Rachel, Sair, Claire, Candy, KJ & all the rest of the gang!

Big mwahs
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Also, not sure if this was posted on here, but Donna, who used to post on the iui thread has had her twin boys, Callum & Ryan.

Jess x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Jess 

Keep safe honey,I just saw a news flash on BBC1 to say two more bodies have been found,its so shocking.
Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie peeps

Oli is off school today with a bad cough and cold which I also have,so we are both blobbing on the sofa,watching endless films.

Midwives appointment went well,even got to hear a heartbeat(they cant do both as its a bit tricky.)Otherwise everything is fine and dandy   just feel like poo 

Jess-OMG you are quite close then,not nice at all is it deffo no going to the gym for you,I dont think any of us would let you   

Holly-         

Julie-loads of luck for fri hun       thinking of you loads.

Rachel-glad to hear your open evening was good at the lister hunny,you are doing the right thinng looking at all your options 

Right must go and eat something without barfing ot back up again

Kelly x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Holly - hope everything went well today   
Julie - not long to wait now. 
Erika - take care  
Kelly - hope you and Oli will soon start to feel better.
Jess - stay safe. I was going to take my mum to Ipswich on the train (she doesn't like travelling in the car ) but think I'll leave it for a bit.
Catwoman - hope you are enjoying your maternity leave.
 to KJ,Rachel,Struthie,Molly,Moomin,Candy,Starr,Shazia and anybody else who I've rudely missed.
All ok here, 1 more sw visit left and then our homestudy is completed and it's still looking good for going to panel in January.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Julie 

Erica - Thinking of you both    

xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know Julie.

Erika my thoughts are with you (and your df)


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Julie, thinking of you Erica


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Erica - I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.  Thinking of you and hoping for better things ahead for you in time... 

Thanks Julie 

Holly -      

Love to all,
Molly
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie-thanks for letting us know hunny 

Erica- sweetie we are all thinking of you so much right now as always,I am so sorry your having to go through this   

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Erica I'm so sorry,thinking of you so much xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - Thinking of you today


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - Just want to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow.  Hope 'Eric' has snuggled in well.

Big hello to everyone else, I do read regularly, but just don't seem to have much time to post at the moment.

Megan is doing well and is now 12 weeks old today (where has that time gone!!!)  She had her second lot of jabs today, and have been out to lunch with some local FF, including Proffessor Waffle.  

Will try and catch up again soon

Love to each and everyone of you, and I do think of you all regularly

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to send lots of   and   to Erica.  I'm thinking of youand DF.

Holly - You're in my thoughts too.  I hope all went well at E/T and those embies are snuggling in beautifully.          

Julie - good luck tomorrow

Hi to everyone else

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Erika honey... hope today went well for you. Sending you loads of love special girl. Thinking of you loads.... sending you and dh lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey alll..... as usual in a rush....

Julie looking forward to hearing all bout 'Eric' tommorow    xx

Holly hope e/t went well and your embies are snuggling in all warm and cosy xxx

Promise back tommorow for a proper catch up xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erica      

Shazia


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie looking forward to ur news tomorrow, good luck sweetie    

Shazia xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78682.0


----------

